#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-19
<philipballew> what kernel is 11.10 gonna have
<rww> 3.0
<rww> I think it's Linux 3.0.3 specifically right now
<philipballew> hum. i need to find out when 3.2 comes out or just manually install a wifi driver for a friend
<philipballew> hrd to tell sometimes
<gua> philipballew: rolling your own packages is kind of nice for situations like that. you can set the package to conflict with the kernel that has the driver, so if/when they upgrade to the kernel that has the driver, your package will be automatically uninstalled
<philipballew> gua, is there an easy way to turn http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c705283/archives/2011/09/04/linux_support_for_broadcom_4331_wireless_chip_macbook_pro_81/index.html what this is telling me to do into a few clicks deb?
<philipballew> i'm trying to help a friend with his new install of ubuntu
<gua> philipballew: anything you can script you can put into a deb
<gua> there are preinstall and postinstall scripts you can do all kind of fancy things with
<gua> although if creating the package is "easy" or not is up to each person
<philipballew> hum. i just dont see "the average ubuntu" user compiling anything you know what i mean?
<gua> philipballew: yeah, ideally that would be the case
<philipballew> but its not gonna be in till the 3.2 kernal or something
<gua> philipballew: hm. well for it to remove itself you need to know what version of the kernel will have the driver. so you could have one package that doesn't conflict, but then make an updated version of the package that does conflict when you do know
<philipballew> maybe i could make a ppa
<philipballew> but gua I need to learn packaging better
<gua> philipballew: yeah but this is a good opportunity! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<gua> for custom personal packages you can cut corners in a lot of places, if you want
<philipballew> how long gua would you say it takes to learn packaging?
<gua> philipballew: i'm not really sure. i'm still learning myself.
<philipballew> to build your own probably not to long
<seidos> anyone else watch hanna last night?
<seidos> oh, and hi everybody!
<gua> hi dr nick
<seidos> gua!
<gua> who is hanna and why are people watching her?
<gua> seidos!
<seidos> it's the title of a movie
<seidos> and a character in said movie
<gua> oh right, that looks good
<gua> was it on tv or something?
<seidos> i just watched it
<seidos> i'm going to watch trading places next
<gua> i haven't seen it
<gua> haha. you're doing the last season i take it
<seidos> last season?
<gua> of movies
<gua> those both sound like they've been in theatres recently
<seidos> nah, i'm going with what they are doing with this fadnight madnight thing in ##club-ubuntu
<seidos> "hanna" was 2011, "trading places" was like 1983
<gua> ah that's neat
<seidos> word
 * nhaines loves ramen.
<nhaines> akk: do you love ramen too?
<akk> "love" might be overstating it, but I like it
<nhaines> I just finished some instant ramen.  It was nice.
<kdub> yuk
<seidos> for some reason ramen that's wrapped in those bags are better than in a cup
<seidos> plus, you can add peas and corn to it
<akk> Agreed, the bag kind is much better than the cup kind.
<nhaines> You can do that with the cup, too, although this cup ramen already had peas and corn.
<seidos> it's just not the same
<akk> I like adding broccoli or mixed veggies.
<bkerensa> There is this Sake factory in Berkeley they make amazing Cherry Sake and serve Ramen plus they have a glass floor and the factory is below :D
<nhaines> Unfortunately I stick to cup ramen at work for the convenience.  At least I have my own chopsticks.
<akk> The cup kind, I think, pre-cooks the noodles more and the noodles are shorter (to fit in the cup).
<seidos> ramen and sake?  that's different
<akk> You can do the bag kind in a microwave too, but you have to have a big bowl.
<seidos> sake and udon sounds feasible...but ramen?  that's news.
<seidos> does it taste the same akk?
<seidos> never microwaved the bag kind
<nhaines> akk: it's only the bowl I lack, not the desire.  :)
<akk> It does! Nuke the water alone for about 6.5 min, then put the noodles & powder in,
<akk> cover with a plate and let it sit for another 5 or so min.
<seidos> interesting, more efficient to microwave.  will have to do that
<akk> It's a lot quicker and easier than using a pot on the stove.
<nhaines> How are we making bag ramen without a microwave?  Pot of water on the stove?
<seidos> "we" aren't.
<nhaines> Today I just used the hot water from the coffee machine.  Might start nuking, though, but I don't have a spouted cup.
<seidos> that's another option, we have an electric water boiler
<bkerensa> May sound gross but try Parmesan cheese in the Ramen
<akk> Water from the coffee machine works with cup ramen but probably not with bagged (those precooked noodles).
<seidos> doesn't sound gross to me, but i'm a freak
<akk> I used to know someone who lived almost entirely on noodles&parmesan.
<nhaines> akk: probably not.  The vegetables weren't rehydrated properly anyway.
<seidos> it's essentially cheese and bread
 * akk hasn't had parmesan in a long time, married to someone who has an anti-parmesan gene, literally
<bkerensa> lol
<tardis> that exists?
 * bkerensa buys a big thing of it every month
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> costco size
<akk> It does! There's a gene that makes parmesan smell like vomit and makes lobster and crab completely tasteless.
<tardis> akk: ... that explains so much
<akk> Same gene, apparently. (Bodies are so cool.)
<bkerensa> although my eating habits are negligent towards my health
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa also has a mini fridge stocked with fizz beverages always
<akk> A different gene makes broccoli and cabbage relatives taste bitter to some people.
<bkerensa> akk: do you like kimchi?
<akk> no
<tardis> science is awesome
<akk> well, I like japanese kimchee, not the fermented korean kind
<nhaines> Oh, I've only had the fermented Korean kind.
<akk> The Japanese kind is just cabbage mildly picked (in vinegar, I think).
<nhaines> Frankly if i pickled cabbage and stored it and it came out like kimchi after storage, I wouldn't have eaten it.
<seidos> for some reason vinegar reeks on its own, but i <3 pickled things
<seidos> perhaps it requires spices to taste decent
<seidos> hey MarkDude
<akk> Same here -- I dislike the smell of vinegar, and can't stand mustard or tabasco because they're so vinegary
<akk> but it's just fine in salad dressing or pickles, go figure
<bkerensa> Has anyone ever ate Silkworm Pupa?
<seidos> i <3 mustard and don't hate tabasco
<MarkDude> Hello seidos , everyone
<akk> hi MarkDude
<nhaines> bkerensa: hard to say... I don't always study my salads before I start eating them...
 * bkerensa might try Silkworm Pupa for the first time tomorrow.... I said on my blog that if I win the About.me NYC Time Square Contest I would eat a can of Silkworm Pupa from Korea
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> and as of right now I'm somewhere in the lead with 1100 votes =)
<seidos> it can't taste any worse than this green powder drink that i've been drink
<bkerensa> seidos: idk my cousin's husband ate some during their honeymoon in Korea and almost warfed.... For some reason they brought me a can
 * MarkDude might try a pupa, fusion cuising with a pupusa, just for the alliterative value
<MarkDude> Good writing on your blog bkerensa
<akk> pupa pupusas!
 * MarkDude thought the headline for the tech crunch thing might have been toooo much, UNTIL I read the stuff their CEO dude said, 
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Editor
<MarkDude> Do you know how hard it is to out douchbag Miki Arrington?
<MarkDude> sp ^^^^ needs an e
<bkerensa> and Erick Schonfeld is a nobody... He just sucked up to Arianna Huffington in a attempt to stab Michael Arrington on his way out
<bkerensa> MarkDude: It is pretty hard
<MarkDude> Arrington is the gold standard
<MarkDude> So this dude might be platinum
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I might steam down to San Francisco from Charleston, OR with my cousin in a month or two if I go work on his boat for a bit
<MarkDude> Awesome
<MarkDude> please tell me it somehow involves you wearing 3 piece old timey suit, as well as top hat
<MarkDude> Possibly a monocle
<bkerensa> Yeah :D I wanna go out to sea... Its been awhile but I don't like the idea of sleeping on the sea on a medium vessel
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nah will be doing some crabbing
 * MarkDude will help start kickstarter for such a purpose
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Silkworms are most likely tasty when fried
<MarkDude> as most things are
<MarkDude> Mmmm, crunchy
<akk> Or drenched in garlic butter -- if it works for snails, it'll surely work for silkworms.
 * MarkDude is hella glad this was all logged, future generations to have ideas of our culinary sensibilities :D
<MarkDude> Garlic butter - FTW
 * akk pities anyone who reads the logs for this channel
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> 20% MarkDude ramblin' crap
<MarkDude> XD
<MarkDude> Better than when my % was higher
 * MarkDude suggests the topic here could read, now with 50% MarkDude's crazy ramblings
 * bkerensa will never eat snails
<bkerensa> although I did eat Foie Gras at the Yelp Party on Saturday http://youtu.be/rXkt7USXIPw
<seidos> akk what's worse, reading the logs, or chatting live?  o_o
<bkerensa> and it was good but not something I would ever buy.... It tasted like a salty yet fruity mousse
<seidos> what's everyone doing today?  i need some ideas
<seidos> i was considering riding down wilshire and walking into buildings that looked interesting
<nhaines> I'm working.
<seidos> either that or finding solitude in a public park
<akk> We'll be (I hope) picking up a CD of PETscan results, after which I can spend the next month trying to figure out how to read them in Linux.
<seidos> j-o-b
<bkerensa> seidos: Uhh... reviewing gadgets today
<nhaines> I should review gadgets.
<bkerensa> indeed
 * bkerensa is kinda irritated at once company right now
<bkerensa> they sent me two of their fancy mouses and they do not work on Linux
<bkerensa> I guess at this point I might soon setup a Windows 7 box just for Windows specific products =/ but this kinda hit me from left field
<rww> Mice that don't work on Linux? Even Microsoft isn't that silly.
 * rww snuggles his Intellimouse
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> rww: Yeah Smartfish
 * bkerensa needs to make friends with a PR nerd from Logitech... Maybe MarkDude knows someone ;)
<MarkDude> Uh, Nixie Pixel
<MarkDude> She wants to help the Cali Ubuntu team more
<MarkDude> Oregon is not that far away, plus your publicity skills are 2nd to none bkerensa
<MarkDude> https://picasaweb.google.com/105095769731159704550/NixiePixelLogitechTreyarch#5537406551541712482
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I just need to know who the AOR is for Logitech
<MarkDude> I am talking to Nixie this week sometime, I can ask her
<MarkDude> She found a place in SF, most likely
<MarkDude> Near Death Guild no less ( a goth club)
<pleia2> isn't it DNA Lounge which hosts Death Guild?
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Where we had the Karmic Koala party
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I have friends there, but we all remember what I said about parties ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Have you ever been to the MoonStar restaurant in SF?
 * MarkDude went there with Nixie and like 10 geeks. One of the most bizarre experiences in my life. 
 * MarkDude know weird, so consider the relativeness
<iheartubuntu> hi all. Im trying to help a wheelchair bound ubuntu user here in SoCal. He visited us at the recent Ubuntu Hour and is having dial up problems.
<iheartubuntu>  I visited him to try and solve his issues, but got no where :)
<iheartubuntu> when using gnome-ppp or kppp (or even wvdial) i get a NO CARRIER message
<iheartubuntu> the modem works and dials out fine, but never connects to his ISP
<nhaines> This is a strange definition of "works" to me.
<iheartubuntu> I signed up to another ISP and get the same NO CARRIER results
 * rww gets horrifying flashbacks to AOL dialup on Linux
<iheartubuntu> Well, many winmodems just dont work in linux so his does appear to work fine as it does dial out, attempts the connection, etc
<iheartubuntu> his dialup did work about a month ago
<seidos> was he using linux a month ago?
<iheartubuntu> yes
<seidos> what changed?
<iheartubuntu> he has used ubuntu for 5 years using this same modem
<nhaines> If the modem doesn't connect regardless of the other end and times out, his modem doesn't actually appear to work.
<iheartubuntu> im having a difficult time finding another modem (that doesnt cost $50)
<nhaines> Does the modem work with DOS or Windows?
<seidos> it works to a degree if it dials
<iheartubuntu> i was unable to test this
<nhaines> (And yes, modems cost around $50.)
<iheartubuntu> he has an external modem
<iheartubuntu> im going to start a ticket with his ISP to see if the problem is on their end also, but the other ISP i signed up for does not connect either
<seidos> so the version of ubuntu changed, and now he can't connect iheartubuntu ?
<nhaines> That makes it pretty clear it's not the ISP.
<iheartubuntu> he has been using 10.04 LTS for a while now
<nhaines> I'd test to see if it worked with a different OS, and I'd check to see if it works with different phone lines.
<iheartubuntu> I have tried various init strings also with no positive effect
<iheartubuntu> he is on an extremely fixed income so DSL is a last resort
<nhaines> No one suggested that.
<iheartubuntu> he did
<seidos> it's the elephant in the room
<nhaines> It's not really.  The modem hasn't been properly tested.
<nhaines> Do that first, then worry about replacing it.
<iheartubuntu> there are several wifi networks in his area
<iheartubuntu> i recommended paying $5 to a neighbor or something for a connection
<nhaines> You can probably get cheap DSL for $20 with slow speeds, so that might not be out of the question.  But the modem hasn't been properly tested.
<iheartubuntu> He is paying like $7 for dial up right now
<iheartubuntu> nhaines... picking your brain... your next step would be test them modem elsewhere? another computer? another OS? another phone line?
<nhaines> Yes, in that order.
<iheartubuntu> another problem he is having.... during boot up the modem attempts to dial out
<iheartubuntu> before the computer reaches the login screen
<iheartubuntu> he said this is a new thing that started happening a month ago also
<nhaines> That's a computer configuration issue.
<iheartubuntu> he said someone came over to help him and he did not remember if the person installed stuff or not
<iheartubuntu> i did not see anything added out of the norm
<iheartubuntu> the computer itself is buggy and the cdrom never worked to run ubuntu as a livecd
<nhaines> Then there's no reason to expect anything else to work either.
<nhaines> How did he install Linux?
<iheartubuntu> someone did it for him
<iheartubuntu> and they all arent returning his calls anymore
<iheartubuntu> the USB was buggy too
<iheartubuntu> sometimes it would work, sometimes it wouldnt
<iheartubuntu> thanks nhaines i will give it shot
 * greg-g is finally back in SF from Warsaw
<pleia2> welcome back
<iheartubuntu> how was warsaw?
<greg-g> warsaw was awesome. Definitely a great city to visit
<greg-g> I wish i had more time there
<nhaines> Sounds like the system may be failing, and Linux is often much less forgiving of bad hardware than Windows.  Might be time for him to start saving for a new computer.
<akk> I missed the middle of the convo, but sometimes dialup sites change a protocol or something, and dialup software has to be adjusted to compensate.
<akk> I remember needing to do that now and then when I used dialup.
<akk> (Come to think of it, I've had to do something similar with wifi too.)
<nhaines> akk: there's a bit where it's slowly revealed that the CD drive didn't work to run a live CD, the USB ports are buggy, the system generally is buggy, and the user didn't install Linux himself.
 * kdub 's shiny new desktop parts come today 
<DarkwingDuck> If things work out, this is going to be an EPIC SCaLE
<akk> oh, that does sound bad, nhaines
<iheartubuntu> since i have to make a trip to his place, im going to contact his ISP in a futile attempt to save driving time. maybe they can offer some advice... although his ISP is low cost and the one I found is free dialup... both have the end result of "no carrier"
<iheartubuntu> he is using lafn.org
<iheartubuntu> and i signed up for http://www.socalfree.net/
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: UbuCon is good to go for SCaLE.
<raevol> DarkwingDuck: :D
<iheartubuntu> nahaines - could you suggest anything I could do to check why the dialup modem would be dialing out on boot up? It seems odd to me any program would attempt this on boot up. Both gnome-ppp and kppp require user to open the program first to connect.
<akk> Doesn't ubuntu try to do various networky things when it starts up ... thus triggering any "automatically start the network" scripts that might be set up?
<akk> NTP, perhaps
<iheartubuntu> the person Im helping said it never did this "before"
<iheartubuntu> and the only thing i can think of is... before someone last came and helped him
<iheartubuntu> he doesnt have much to back up... evolution file, bookmarks, and some docs. He has an 8GB chip which should be overkill unless his evolution file contains 20 years worth of emails (which it might!)
<iheartubuntu> im even considering wiping and doing a fresh install
<iheartubuntu> maybe i can bring an external DVD drive and an USB drive with ubuntu on it and do the install
<iheartubuntu> one of those will work, eventually.
<iheartubuntu> i think this would clear up whatever other people have done to his machine
<nhaines> he has what kind of chip?
<iheartubuntu> in the modem
<iheartubuntu> ?
<iheartubuntu> not sure
<iheartubuntu> this might help me create the proper init string too if i knew
<nhaines> If it's external, it doesn't matter.
<nhaines> You said he has an 8GB chip.
<iheartubuntu> no? yes, its external
<iheartubuntu> yes he does
<nhaines> What kind of chip?
<iheartubuntu> 8gb USB chip
<iheartubuntu> :) kettle cooked potato chip :)
<iheartubuntu> not sure if the comp could even boot from a USB stick anyways
<nhaines> An 8GB flash drive?
<iheartubuntu> correct
<nhaines> Well, if his networking is set up properly, the machine will dial out any time it wants to access the network.  And the system will try to bring up networking during startup.  So this is totally normal.
<nhaines> I would check /etc/network/interfaces to make sure it's not configured there.
<iheartubuntu> i thought dialup is no longer added in network manager anymore
<iheartubuntu> so i was using gnome-ppp instead
<iheartubuntu> I got through to his ISP
<iheartubuntu> they said the modem had not made any connections to them in the last month, signifying the modem is failing and to replace it
<iheartubuntu> are there any .conf or config files i can check to see if any programs are trying to dial out upon boot up?
<MarkDude> Try puppy Linux too, if you can iheartubuntu
<MarkDude> The networking options are great. Since boot is so quick, you can try a few ways of doing it
<iheartubuntu> I wonder if anyone would have an extra 56k external modem to donate?
<MarkDude> The newest 1st, followed by 4.20+, and 2.16+
 * MarkDude does
<MarkDude> Unless I got rid of them , since I figured they were not used. I am pretty sure I have at least 2 tho
<iheartubuntu> the computer he has came from a company, so it is a very small box, no room for an internal modem
<kdub> wats a "56k modem"?
<iheartubuntu> amen to that
<kdub> i think i have one, but the drivers are on a 5" floppy disk ;-)
<kdub> zing
<seidos> 5.25" zing zing
<nhaines> I didn't say anything about Network Manager, I said try checking the setup for /etc/network/interfaces
<seidos> iheartubuntu: maybe check craigslist.  it's a long shot, but thrift shops may have something if there are any where you live.
<iheartubuntu> hey great idea. i have a few on my way home from work
<seidos> yeah!  tell me what they have, maybe i'll get something.  i have $6.  :P
<seidos> hi philipballew
<iheartubuntu> OK :)
<iheartubuntu> i picked up a digital dart board for $5 last time :)
<iheartubuntu> now if they only sold beer
<seidos> they may have tea
<iheartubuntu> from the 1970s
<seidos> i <3 tea
<seidos> hmmm, would it still be good?
<seidos> only one way to find out!
<philipballew> hey seidos !!!
<seidos> i was drinking a glass of green tea at starbucks last week, and it looked like a glass of pale ale
<seidos> too bad they don't have a bar to sit at
<seidos> hey philipballew, are things well?
<nhaines> I need to reinstate my plan to buy a DEC VT320.
<philipballew> i think seidos just doin the college thing
<seidos> so many things to buy, so little $
<seidos> word
<seidos> philipballew: i was thinking of going to west la college to find a nice tree to study under
<philipballew> study what?
<seidos> gravity
<seidos> :D
<philipballew> will a apple fall on your head!
<seidos> they probably don't have fruit trees :(
<philipballew> plant one :)
<seidos> and i can't ride my bike to oxford or cambridge
<seidos> there's an idea
<iheartubuntu> u need fruit?
<iheartubuntu> there are some sites on the net with maps marking fruit trees on public properties
<seidos> nah, there's a peach in the fridge.  we're stocked here
<seidos> there are som fig trees in the neighborhood
<seidos> ya, you showed me those.  haven't used them
<iheartubuntu> fresh fig jam is selling for $10 a jar in pasadena
<iheartubuntu> there is always dumpster diving... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VlFJsuBjA0
 * seidos muses about public farms
<seidos> i am not desperate enough to dumpster dive
<iheartubuntu> (interesting video)
<iheartubuntu> watch it. might change your mind
<seidos> i was thinking if i had to i would just sit at a place, and wait for people to either a. buy me stuff, or b.  throw away stuff
<seidos> there's an ashram down the street that does free lunch daily
<seidos> well, donations are welcome
<iheartubuntu> someone here might like this. converting an old radio into an mp3 speaker... http://artofmanliness.com/2011/09/19/how-to-make-an-old-time-radio-into-an-mp3-player-speaker/
<seidos> download files, can't unrar :(
<seidos> unrar-free didn't do the trick
<seidos> better download diff files, and stay away from rar archives :D
<kdub> dang, i missed philballew
<kdub> was gonna see if he still needed a grahpics card
<seidos> he'll be back, or send him a memo
<MarkDude> Way cool link iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> the vid?
<MarkDude> The mps radio thing
<iheartubuntu> After seeing other peoples dumpster diving treasures on youtube, i might just have to try it out :)
<iheartubuntu> one guy sports a LCD monitor and a wifi card. maybe i can get my modem there :)
<seidos> maybe i could find a pair of pants, i need a new pair after i got paint on my jeans
<seidos> they had like 3 pairs of pants at good will, for like $7 ea
<seidos> but free is better than $
<seidos> there is some anime version of marvel comics on g4 tv o_o
<seidos> the voice work is pretty sad :(
<MarkDude> G4 has gotten more sad since they no longer have Leo
 * MarkDude watches that show Morgan Webb is on, and the one with Kevin whats his name
<MarkDude> and their usually roving not too good of a role model woman they rotate, Show is decent, although it still offends my UW and Geek Feminism sensibilities
<kdub> oh oh, i know. attack of the show
<MarkDude> yep that is it
<MarkDude> Some of their bits are pretty funny
<pleia2> 15:48:44 <&R2D2>  Current Temperature for San Francisco, California: 90 F/32.2 C
<pleia2> dislike :(
<pleia2> kdub: take your weather back, I don't want it
<rww> it's 33°C here :P
<akk> pleia2: It's probably not much hotter than that in Burbank!
<MarkDude> SF is melting now
<pleia2> I suspect this is that one week per year when I hate living in a high rise with no A/C and we start planning massive air conditioning contraptions to fix it :)
<pleia2> but then it gets cool again and we say "we surivived! no contraptions needed!"
<MarkDude> It rarely gets that hot
 * MarkDude does not understand how icce cream stores there stay making money
<MarkDude> Get a little kid pool for your living room, maybe cats will join you
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I'll just go hang out on the roof deck after work, even when it's hot the breeze is nice up there :)
<MarkDude> You have nice cool ocean sorta close also
<MarkDude> Or just go hangout at coffee shop that is cool
<pleia2> the ocean is aaaaalll the way on the other side of the city
<MarkDude> SF is 7 miles by 7
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Not LA miles either
<pleia2> yeah, so it's like 6.5 miles away
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> Its weird how its cold here in sd yet hot in nor cal
 * MarkDude does not miss Santa Ana winds in SD
<MarkDude> 100+ degrees at night time is not fun
<philipballew> yeah. in auburn over summer  it was hitin 95 at like 10 pm
<pleia2> but SD has air conditioning :)
<philipballew> i can see the ocean from here. but i have never ever been.
<pleia2> ocean++
<philipballew> I took a shower today, it seems about that same
<philipballew> same effect right?
<pleia2> no, ocean is salty and has fish in it, and sand!
 * philipballew is a ocean noob
<philipballew> dolphins!
<pleia2> I grew up next to the other one
<philipballew> ive been to the other one before. Probably goin to nh this summer
<seidos> coral!
<philipballew> Nemo!!!
<seidos> lol
<pleia2> nh barely has a coast
<pleia2> it's like 2 ft long
<philipballew> i can see maines border from its cost!
<philipballew> maine is cooler imo
<pleia2> I agree
<philipballew> i like nh ans there no seatbelt laws
<philipballew> *and
<philipballew> but thats just me growing up in ca all my life and having something opposite
<philipballew> its a different place there
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/maine/park4.jpg is from the park across the street from where I grew up
<pleia2> I practically lived at that park as a kid
<philipballew> THats a really good view
 * MarkDude has a friend that lived in Hawaii for 7 years and does NOT know how to swim, 
<MarkDude> thought that was pretty epic
<MarkDude> She grew up in Cali also. Dont most of learn to swim when we are younger?
<akk> That's really sad.
<akk> I have known quite a few californians who couldn't swim.
<philipballew> http://www.pointloma.edu/sites/default/files/imagecache/landing2_1col_banner/landing2_banner/wiley_0.jpg
<MarkDude> It is. She apprently still went in water tho,
<akk> It's apparently fairly common in low income/black/hispanic backgrounds.
<pleia2> I love water, so learning how to swim was pretty much required
<philipballew> ^where I live as well currently
<akk> (no easy pool access)
<philipballew> do you go swimming now ever pleia2 ?
<pleia2> philipballew: nice!
<pleia2> well, not in the ocean :)
<MarkDude> How often does Maine get really hot?
<pleia2> but we travel enough to hotels with pools
<pleia2> MarkDude: about one week per year it'll get up in the the 90s for a few days
<MarkDude> pleia2: lies, I heard she surfs at Half Moon Bay frequently
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> but the rest of the time it's in the 70s and low 80s in the summer
<pleia2> oh yeah, that's me, surfer extraordinaire
<pleia2> :P
<MarkDude> Lyz and great white sharks
<pleia2> sharks are awesome
<MarkDude> well awesome at distance
<pleia2> or behind glass :)
<MarkDude> up close I imagine they could kinda suck
<pleia2> sharks in aquariums are fun!
<akk> or in documentaries
<MarkDude> yes
<seidos> worse, they could kinda' bite
<philipballew> haha, if your ever in sd ill show you good beaches
<akk> philipballew: Bay area ocean water is MUCH colder than LA/SD.
<akk> that current coming down from Alaska
<seidos> i saw some surfers coming out of the beach when i was last in SF
 * MarkDude heard mark S has a sharktank under his desk, and he can push a button to drop people from seat into it (like james Bond villain) 
<seidos> wetsuits, of course
<MarkDude> Even Venice beach was pretty cold
<seidos> MarkDude: that's scary.  if Mark S is villain, then who's Bond?
<MarkDude> SD really has nice water with suits not normally needed
<iheartubuntu> NH is nice!
<MarkDude> well, not that he is is bad guy
<seidos> the water is cold here, it's been warm once or twice that i've been
<seidos> interestingly, the water cleared up when it warmed up too
<MarkDude> more that just having options is a rich persons pleasure
<seidos> Stallman...Richard Stallman
<pleia2> MarkDude: I think you're projecting, YOU want a shark tank under your desk :)
<seidos> it kind of works
 * MarkDude is sure you would settle more for spring powered ejection seat if you had much money seidos 
<MarkDude> Not that part Lyz
<seidos> i would want a trap door at starbucks
<seidos> nobody ever visits me here :P
<iheartubuntu> Ive not been to maine though. mostly VT and NH
<MarkDude> But the joke I have about Mark S having his own military with Ubuntu logos on their jumpsuits and also jetpacks
<seidos> never been to Maine here either.  MD and D.C.'s about it
<MarkDude> that is for sure projection on my part
<MarkDude> :D. It is one of the reasons I respect him so much. To have ALL that money, and not just be selfish, but to create sumthin like Ubuntu is VERY cool
 * MarkDude thinks most of us would think we would do similar, but, may not if actually given the chance
<seidos> i'd probably spend all the money and end up penniless
<seidos> or, have $6
<MarkDude> Since the dude had enough money to buy island, and leave society
<MarkDude> I could see you doing that seidos
<MarkDude> $ is passing
<seidos> probably wouldn't be so bad if i spent it on the right things/orgs/people :P
<seidos> ironically, not 4 years ago i couldn't see myself doing something like that
<jyo> Dean Kamen (Segway dude) actually bought an island.
<seidos> and died?
<seidos> nope, different guy
<iheartubuntu> you wont be able to dumpster dive if youre the only person on the island though
<MarkDude> Well seidos - growth happens
 * MarkDude was able to get thru that segway dude dying without making comments about irony
<MarkDude> shall continue to do so now (not easy tho.)
<iheartubuntu> thanks all for the help today!
 * MarkDude will look to see if I have old school modem
<MarkDude> btw iheartubuntu , the seeds i got from you have turned out epic
<MarkDude> tomoatoes were great. I kept one, gave to 2 other friends
<iheartubuntu> wow awesome! my tomatoes are slow this year. maybe i started them too late
<iheartubuntu> then again they are all in wine barrels now and not in the ground
<akk> Where do you get wine barrels?
<MarkDude> Napa
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> I have mine in 5 gallon container, and have bottom 20% in ground, they really like that
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-20
<philipballew> hey kdub enjoying this weather?
<kdub_> hola philipballew
<philipballew> hello kdub
<philipballew> or kdub_
<kdub_> hah, ghost nick
<kdub_> you still looking for graphics cards?
<philipballew> kinda yeah
<philipballew> I might just look for a desktop to sometime
<philipballew> i have a feeling my mobo is dying
<kdub_> i just fired up my new one
<kdub_> my old motherboard died
<philipballew> ahh, i feel you. it can be a pain in the butt to mess with those
<kdub_> its going ok so far
<philipballew> i have a 500 gig hd i still use but its pata. so I might need to get a converter or just buy a used computer
<kdub_> i scrapped all my pata drives with this new mobo
<philipballew> something to man down the fort for a desktop till i graduate. whats the advantage of sata?
<philipballew> i guess just faster
<philipballew> what kinda mobo is it kdub_
<kdub_> sata's faster, thats about all i know
<kdub_> asrock p67 extreme4 gen3
<kdub_> with i7 2600k
<kdub_> looks like a great OC board so far
<kdub_> i don't even know what half these options do :P
<philipballew> the i7 seems nice from people i have talked to
<philipballew> your thinkpad has that right?
<kdub_> i5 mobile something
<kdub_> the i7 2600k has 8 logical cores though, happy about that :D
<philipballew> so were you gonna go to daves ubuntu hour thing tomorow?
<bkerensa> why do some people troll Ubuntu so hard
<bkerensa> =o
<philipballew> i think i will kdub_
<kdub_> philipballew: i'm going tomorrow
<philipballew> yeah me to. should be interesting. hillcrest is a nice area
<kdub_> tough to drive in though
<kdub_> is it at 6?
<philipballew> I think. he puts his time in military rime i think. but im gonna take the bus and get there at 6
<philipballew> easy that way
<kdub_> alright. i can drop you back off if you don't want to take the bus back
<philipballew> hum. that would be pretty cool sure.
<philipballew> no worries if you cant
<philipballew> the bus is good, except sometimes the people there are interesting
<kdub_> eh, its only ~10m out of the way
<philipballew> thats not bad I guess. you gonna have to come straight from work then?
<philipballew> 6 seems like it might be to early for some?
<philipballew> but i dont live the normal life like most
<kdub_> yeah, i'm coming straight from work, should be ok
<kdub_> i have an hour to make it from mira mesa to hillcrest
<philipballew> that sounds do able
<philipballew> is that area where most tech business are?
<kdub_> its a bit scattered. the cool startups are trending towards the east village are downtown
<kdub_> *area downtown
<philipballew> i need to find one of these places for school. gotta interview a manager of something sometime. probably gonna call several.
<philipballew> oracle wont return the call :)
<kdub_> school project?
<philipballew> yeah. for school
<philipballew> good ol college
<kdub_> hah, yeah. random projects prepare you for the real world :D
 * philipballew enjoys his college bubble just fine 
<bkerensa> Good Night!
 * gua pets a needle
<philipballew> well its time to hit the hay all
<philipballew> night kdub_
<kdub_> night
 * MarkDude does not normally bring news from Fedora here, but, this is a noteworthy exception. The Board just approved Beefy Miracle as a possible name for the next release. 
<MarkDude> ALL Hail the Beefy Miracle!!!
<MarkDude> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Name_suggestions_for_Fedora_17
<pleia2> they should just approve it so I don't need to keep hearing about it for every release
<jyo> Is there actually an order to Fedora codenames?
<jyo> Or was it that related story between adjacent names thing?
<MarkDude> There has to be a link between old and new name
<MarkDude> There are all sorts of rules about it. And pleia2 more likely this is turning into the joke that will never go away
<MarkDude> Just as Bacon has alwys been on the suggested names- it does not get approved for next step for 2 reasons, bacon sofware- as well as Jono
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> eny one here ?!
<pleia2> hello locodir-user
<MarkDude> It will take a bit for the vote to happen, and in the mean time- expect to see news of it in your social media stream
<MarkDude> Hello locodir-user
<MarkDude> Welcome
<locodir-user> I am from KSA and I need littel help!
<locodir-user> How I can get ubuntu CD from this site for our  Celebration about  free software ?
<pleia2> locodir-user: unfortunately it's the end of the cycle and we don't have any more pressed CDs left
<kdub> DarkwingDuck: does cafe libertalia have fud?
<MarkDude> Where are you located locodir-user ?
<locodir-user> Iam in saudi Arabia
<pleia2> oh, this is the california team :)
<pleia2> you probably want to contact http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-sa
<pleia2> Bilal Akhtar is a nice guy
<locodir-user> thank you
<MarkDude> odds on ubuntu's next codename
 * MarkDude is still hoping for Penguins
<MarkDude> Geeknic is cancelled for this weekend
 * MarkDude is having smaller bbq at house tho
<MarkDude> Big bbq would be too hard to do, so I am going to ask for volunteers to help with some details. I cant cancel for next month- and the location is rain or shine
<Ttech> MarkDude, Where is it?
<Ttech> SF?
 * MarkDude lives in Danvile
<MarkDude> and has air conditioning
<jyo> Wouldn't it be awesome if we got... Pangolin for the next codename?
<MarkDude> Well I still would prefer Penguin
<pleia2> pangolins are teh cute
<MarkDude> it would be acceptable tho
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> finding such a stuffed animal would be hard though...
 * pleia2 frowns at finding the wrong kind of stuffed pangolin
<jyo> toy pangolin gets you a bunch of plastic ones and a plush one from Alibaba that "can come up to the standards of many international safety inspection"
<MarkDude> np, pangolin and ocelot are commonly known animals ;P
<pleia2> yeah I found the alibaba one, it seems a bit frightening :)
<pleia2> "the stuffing is made of lead chips, it's fine if you don't lick it!"
<jyo> If you wouldn't lick it, I'm sure your pet wouldn't either?
<kdub> puma
<kdub> ^^^ my vote
<nhaines> I prefer no cats, because I'm sick of hearing about Apple comparisons.
<pleia2> we have been quite cat-heavy lately
<pleia2> heading over to ITT Tech in oakland in a bit for a talk on Ubuntu for a linux class \o/
<MarkDude> Kick some ass pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MarkDude> I know you will
<nhaines> pleia2: good luck.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: what will you focus on?
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks, it's just a 10-15 minute presentation on what ubuntu is and why it exists, then Q&A
<pleia2> the class is intro to linux, and they do their work on fedora, so the professor wanted an ubuntu person to widen their exposure
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, that's cool.  :)
<MarkDude> Both operating systems are decent. Ubuntu hella wins on the community thing
<MarkDude> end of talk
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Dont forget to include that Fedora has complete lack of jono
<MarkDude> I mean Ubuntu wins on most accounts
<pleia2> I don't really plan on comparing the two, I honestly don't know enough about fedora
<MarkDude> Well if you are keeping score Ubuntu wins on community, parties, and the jono thing
<MarkDude> Fedora has Beefy Miracle, and some crap about the Foundations and freedom, and the saying be excellent to each other
 * MarkDude may be jonking bu tcommunity honestly is best part to include. Fedora in international community, with very little local stuff
<MarkDude> Oh, and the fact Apt is roughly 1 million times quicker than rpm crap
<pleia2> I'll certainly mention the community, but it's a linux class at a work-ready training school and I'm a sysadmin, so I'll be more focused on the user side and goals that ubuntu has
<MarkDude> apt get moo would amaze a few people used to working with how quick it is
<pleia2> I'm not recruiting community members this time, just exposing people to what Ubuntu is if they choose to use it :)
<MarkDude> Ok, dont forget many people that dont use ubuntu still promote and are part of the community ;)
<MarkDude> I am willing to bet just your talking about it , will get at least a few interested, you ARE that good pleia2
<pleia2> MarkDude: oh! I passed the A's home in Phoenix while I was there :) they are near the phoenix zoo
<MarkDude> Cool, near that dinosaur rock hill
<pleia2> I would have taken a picture, but I was driving
 * MarkDude wants to make it to spring training next year
<MarkDude> last home game is Thur
<pleia2> aww
<nhaines> pleia2: A coworker is taking a Linux class.
<nhaines> I spent about 90 minutes yesterday explaining the 'cp' command, unified file system, and 'mount'.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-21
<gua> naming things is hard
<gua> i'm trying to come up with a decent name for a google group for california study groups for the stanford online classes
<gua> everything seems either too long or too vague
<gua> that i've thought of so far at least
<MarkDude> Yep
<akk> ai-class-ca
<akk> or -ca-us or -calif
<gua> akk: i'd like it to be for all of the classes
<MarkDude> Naming can be a hassle, I thought folks would like the name Free Geek around here, never really did tho
<akk> Oh ... won't it get confusing if people are discussing 3 different classes in the same group?
<gua> 2011-stanford-study-group, stanford-2011-online-study-california, cali-su-classes, california-ai-ml-db-groups
<MarkDude> ai-ml-db ?
<gua> akk: well i think the number of people posting will be small enough that it wouldn't make sense to have a group per class
<gua> MarkDude: ai-class, ml-class, db-class are the three classes
<MarkDude> They would be irc?
<akk> With tens of thousands of students, you may get a shock at the number from CA. :)
<gua> MarkDude: i'm naming a google group atm. they do have irc channels though here on freenode, #ai-class etc
<gua> akk: heh maybe
<akk> Why specifically california, btw? You'll probably get a bunch of people joining from outside too.
<MarkDude> su always makes me think super user
<akk> At least, I'm in a yahoo group for one specific flying field in los altos, and people join who live in New York and Russian and Canada.
<akk> What are your goals for the group? The name should try to reflect that.
<akk> (I think su = super user too)
<gua> i figure i could split stuff off if it becomes too much
<gua> just judging by the current level of activity in the /r/aiclass /r/mlclass and /r/dbclass subreddits, and the mailing lists i can find that exist to discuss thing, there's not a *ton* of activity
<gua> ah yeah, i don't even think stanford abbreviates themselves that way.
<akk> Partly maybe because nobody knows where to look to discuss the classes (plus they haven't started yet).
<gua> akk: well people outside of california can either use a thread in a subreddit or do another google group. i'm doing this half for me and half for my fellow cali-ites
<akk> I'd like to join a mailing list, but I'm not on reddit (I'm actually still a bit fuzzy what it is ... I think of it as being like slashdot or digg, am I way off base?)
<gua> akk: waiting until the classes start to then form groups feels iffy to me
<gua> akk: reddit is like a very lightweight forum with special thread management
<akk> Oh, sure, I'm not saying you should wait
<akk> definitely start forming the group now
<akk> but you'll get a LOT more members looking for groups to join when the classes start.
<gua> akk: yeah i'd hope a google group would help inform people of the existing resources too
<akk> I haven't looked actively for a group, because (a) I don't need it yet and (b) I'm not sure if any exist, or where to look for them
<akk> and I sorta figured once the class started, there would be some sort of official "here are some places to go to discuss homework" suggestions.
<akk> (which is not to say I wouldn't join an unofficial one -- I definitely would)
<gua> akk: well ai-class.com only refers to the subreddit
<gua> i don't know if there's going to be any official platform for discussion or collaboration or whatnot, if there is they're sure keeping it a secret
<akk> The original announcement implied there would be discussion, but maybe they just figured people would set up lots of unofficial groups.
<gua> akk: i've assumed the latter but i really don't know
<gua> they seem to be playing-by-ear parts of it
<akk> I'd join a regional group (south bay/peninsula) that wanted to get together to discuss; otherwise, I'd just as soon discuss with people worldwide.
<gua> akk: yeah hackerdojo would probably be the best thing for you that i know of so far, in terms of live meetups
<akk> That's very convenient to me if they have open meetups that don't require dojo membership.
<gua> i've only been once but i remember membership isn't required generally somehow. i forget why. maybe just you're supposed to join but it's okay to go without joining for an (extended) while.
<gua> ok i'm thinking "ai-ml-db-classes-ca" for the email, but for the actual name i'm not sure:
<gua> California Study Groups/Meetups for Stanford 2011 Online Classes
<gua> Stanford 2011 Online Classes California Study Groups/Meetups
<gua> Stanford 2011 Online Classes Study Groups/Meetups California
<gua> ?
<akk> I like the first two -- use the first one if you want to discourage non-californian members, the second if you don't.
<gua> hmm yeah, good thought
<gua> woo!
<gua> ok it's taking a while to load the finished page but i think it's done
<gua> http://groups.google.com/group/ai-ml-db-classes-ca
<akk> Google is so weird -- I paste that into a new tab in a browser where I'm already reading google+, and it wants me to log in.
<akk> Okay, you have a member (besides yourself) now. :)
<gua> that is weird
<gua> akk: woo! neat :D
<gua> i'm going through the settings atm, tweaking stuff
<gua> also depending on how big this gets (heh if it goes anywhere at all) i might need ops/admins/moderators
<gua> akk, anyone else interested: http://pastebin.com/3T23qDY4
<gua> that's a draft of a sorta 'intro thread' for the google group, how's it look?
<akk> Sounds good! Though "planning and gathering information about" is kinda verbose, maybe just planning?
<gua> akk: ah alright, yeah i tend to be overly verbose at times ;/
<akk> I share that problem. :)
<gua> ah noticed a typo in the last paragraph, changed it to: "If you want to change the settings for how you receive email"
<akk> oh, I just skimmed that part, didn't even read it
<gua> ah, oh i also should put in a bit about how this is unofficial
<akk> kinda figure anyone signing up for a course at this level ought to be able to figure out google groups
<gua> since it might seem kind of authritative
<pleia2> home from talk at ITT Tech \o/
<pleia2> went well I think :) lots of good questions from students
<gua> akk: i'd hope so. but some might never have been a part of a mailing list before, so just in case
<gua> pleia2: nice :)
<akk> yay pleia2
<akk> What did you talk about?
<pleia2> akk: very basic intro to Ubuntu talk for an Intro to Linux talk
<pleia2> err class
<pleia2> tonight was in oakland, tomorrow night I'm meeting up with the same professor for a larger class in concord
 * pleia2 runs out to pick up some dinner
<bkerensa> Run pleia2 Run :)
<bkerensa> Blondies Pizza for the Win
<pleia2> tonight it's thai takeout ;)
<pleia2> which I shall now take some time to enjoy!
<akk> mmm, thai
<philipballew> were all back!
<raevol> well, facebook solved my "hogs too much resources when logged in" problem
<raevol> by becoming so ugly and unusable that i'm not going to bother being logged in anymore
<akk> I keep a separate firefox profile for FB and G+, just start up that profile to check the sites then quit the browser.
<akk> FB has always been ugly and unusable.
<rww> huzzah, welcome to the anti-facebook collective
<rww> for extra points, also quit G+
<raevol> G+ is fine
<raevol> it's like super twitter
 * MarkDude does not get why the most recent thing was taken away
<MarkDude> and the blue corner crap was added
<MarkDude> its like - no need to read- just look for hints on what I may like
<raevol> i don't like other people deciding on what's important to me
<MarkDude> and now there is a feed in the upper right in my feed
<MarkDude> feed in the feed
<MarkDude> Genius  :P
<pleia2> it's very confusing
<MarkDude> Can you imagine how the non-tech folks are feeling now?
<MarkDude> If the geeks are confused
<pleia2> I always assume my geek brain is the problem
<raevol> haha, right?
<pleia2> (I have trouble with the MacOSX UI too, and people say that's easy)
<MarkDude> I have only seen Ryan Singer approve of it, and I only think that is because he is contrarian
<raevol> i hate the Mac UI
<raevol> i think it's one of the most backwards interfaces ever
<MarkDude> Well Mac is designed for ITS cult members
<pleia2> but see, normal people love it
<rww> "ITS"?
<raevol> i think the nice thing about the Mac interface is that it's really hard to accomplish anything meaningful with it
<raevol> so as a result, noob user flailing doesn't screw up the computer
<raevol> that's the problem with windows
<nhaines> What's wrong with the Mac interface?
<bkerensa> nom nom
<bkerensa> MarkDude: nom nom
<raevol> too easy to accomplish things, flail a little and suddenly the computer doesn't boot
<pleia2> nhaines: do not grok mac interface
 * MarkDude has had negative attitude towards MAc since I saw the one button thing
<pleia2> my geek brain is easily confused by most graphical UIs
<MarkDude> Like oooooooooo, I can right click, even with MS
<bkerensa> :) I went in a Mac store yesterday
<bkerensa> but mostly just to troll :)
<raevol> bahahaha
<pleia2> (maybe it's just old age, I do turn 30 next week and all!)
<bkerensa> lol I would used a MacBook but I would install Ubuntu on it
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> To be honest, tho I have not seen it in person, Windows phone is the only graphical interface that looks like I could use it
<MarkDude> I mean tiles, that kinda makes sense
<MarkDude> Win 8 looks like a trainwreck
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I was looking at one yesterday.... I could have had it free but I'm waiting on a certain android phone to be in stock at AT&T
<nhaines> Win 8 looks identical to the Windows phone interface you just praised.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Ok for phone
<MarkDude> not for my OS
<bkerensa> pleia2: Happy Early Birthday!
<MarkDude> bkerensa: how are the peeps? Any new flavors?
<bkerensa> Yes
<bkerensa> The New Peeps are Chocolate Dipped Milk Choc and Dark
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> As usually very sugary
<pleia2> thanks
<bkerensa> kinda stoked I got to try out the new Peeps before the rest of the world :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: :( Finn is leaving.... so sad
<MarkDude> He is going to WA?
<bkerensa> and tgm4883 might be in CA soon
<bkerensa> Yeah he goes to WA Friday but I got to see him yesterday and gave him some Ubuntu swag :)
<MarkDude> Well, your team is more active than this state's sometimes
<MarkDude> And you have like 3 electoral votes, we have like 100
<MarkDude> ^^^ roughly
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> :P perhaps on IRC more active (at times) but CA does way more events
<bkerensa> It would be hard for me to get events kicked off in places like say Coos Bay or Gold Beach OR
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Just aint happening
<MarkDude> Yet.
<MarkDude> Dont forget SoCal has more recently started doing more events, mostly used to be SD
<bkerensa> If I could convince more people in #ORLUG to come to LoCo stuff that would be a great success but honestly if I talk anything Ubuntu in that channel I get major trolled
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> or Orange
<bkerensa> They hate Canonical there
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well, talk about Puppy and Fedora
<MarkDude> If they like trolololo, just talk Gentoo ;D
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah SoCal has population though.... outside of Portland the population is slim and that means less geeks and a lesser chance of Ubuntu users... I told one guy in Salem if he gathers enough people I will make trips down monthly and help them host events and fund it
<bkerensa> I'm really trying to get the Salem people to kick off some Ubuntu activity down there
<bkerensa> Hopefully I can work with the OSU OSL and OSULUG people to do some Ubuntu stuff in Corvallis
<MarkDude> Well leslie and her group are awesome
<MarkDude> if anyone can help - she can
<MarkDude> Well it appears all of the geeks dont like the new FB
<MarkDude> and a few of my heavy metal friends do
<pleia2> people complain every time facebook changes ;)
<pleia2> I'm sure there is a "change it back" group already
<MarkDude> First time I have, at least in a year+\
<raevol> i just don't like when my actions are reported to everyone without my consent
<raevol> that real time feed they added is not ok with me
<rww> social networking isn't exactly a consent-based system in general
<raevol> yea, that's why i've basically stopped using it
<raevol> unfortunately the dance community i am part of relies on it heavily
<rww> It's surprised me how many people don't use facebook at my university when the topic's come up
<raevol> girls are too dumb (no offense to present company, who are obviously an exception) to use a better service
<rww> maybe the specific people you know are the exception to the general rule that they're the same average intelligence as men
<raevol> that's valid
<rww> I'm glad Facebook got all horrible at privacy, the concept of deliberately not having one is less weird to people now
<rww> and nobody blinks if you don't have G+ ;)
<raevol> hehe
<pleia2> wow.
<pleia2> raevol: please don't ever say that again
<pleia2> that was really, really mean
<bkerensa> :(
<raevol> sorry
<bkerensa> Women are just as smart and capable as men... :)
<raevol> i would argue that everyone is equally dumb :P but it's semantics
<rww> not even getting into the use of disability terms to mean "unintelligent"... :P
<pleia2> we have a hard enough time attracting women to ubuntu without having to expose them to members of our team who choose to blanket the whole gender in a cruel "too dumb" stereotype
<raevol> disability terms?
<raevol> pleia2: sorry, i guess i should have specified that i was talking about my dance community, not people in general
<pleia2> I'm not in your dance community, and yet you specifically chose to exclude me from your horrible comment
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> so no, I don't really buy that excuse
<raevol> k
<pleia2> apology accepted, I just want you to be aware of how damaging such comments are in a community with such a gender imbalance
<raevol> i hate it when people are late for online meetings
<raevol> there's no way of knowing if they are just running a little late or if they completely forgot
<rww> some of our councils have each others' cellphone numbers or what not for that reason
<raevol> that's really smart..
<raevol> do i have this guy's number D:
<rww> I've seen more than one vote registered by text message :D
<raevol> haha
<pleia2> if I don't have their number I'll often do a nudge via email too (in case they're like me and obsessively check email while out)
<raevol> yea gonna do that
<bkerensa> pleia2: My phone is set to check e-mail ever 5 mins :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hopefully I will have a Meta Watch soon and then just have e-mail go to my watch indicator
<pleia2> hehe
<raevol> ok he didn't read the meeting email -_- but at least he just called
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=162518003829448
<MarkDude> SF event at Temple SF - peanut labs party
<MarkDude> The troll cake- what is fuckgencia mean?
<MarkDude> copy pasta fail
<MarkDude> cake looks awesome tho, trust me
<MarkDude> :)
<tatica> morning!
<tatica> I come to invade your space
<pleia2> hi tatica :)
<nhaines> welcome tatica. :)
<tatica> pleia2, hey! hello :D
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> fedora peh
<bkerensa> :P
<tatica> some people told me you have cookies
<tatica> is that true?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Cookies :)
 * pleia2 had android cookies
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6086009959/ :)
<pleia2> they were very popular at the linux picnic!
<MarkDude> bkerensa: She is like Nixie Pixel of Fedora
<tatica> pleia2, ok... after that, I believe you're god
 * pleia2 bows
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> She also promotes Ubuntu in Latin America too, all sorts of FOSS
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, I first met her through ubuntu loco stuff
<pleia2> foss++
<MarkDude> pleia2: is at least a minor god
<MarkDude> Well Princess at least
<pleia2> I wish there was an easier way to make ubuntu cookies, the logo doesn't really lend itself to cut out cookies
<tatica> pleia2, yeah? o0
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Have you ever used Backtrack Linux?
<MarkDude> The cookies were cool. The ubuntu booth had all sorts of love. The Fedora one was more trying to buy folks love
<tatica> pleia2, well, you can make a pattern
<tatica> and then cut them
 * MarkDude has made cookie cutters before
<tatica> would be cheaper to find a cutter
<tatica> MarkDude, there you go
<MarkDude> we would need circle, and pair of pliers
<tatica> :)
<bkerensa> OMG
<pleia2> tatica: but what pattern? the logo has floating circles
<pleia2> it could be just the outline of the logo I suppose
 * bkerensa needs to find a 3d printer and make Ubuntu Cookie Cutters
<tatica> pleia2, you can do a 2 level cookie
<MarkDude> well the floating part is done with icing
<tatica> so you will have a base and a design on top
<tatica> I guess I could vectorize it
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> that seems like too much work
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We need to find a 3D Printer to make Ubuntu Cookie Cutter
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> They have 2 reprap printers at Hacker dojo
<pleia2> android cookies took me 3 hours, and those are just stamped and frosted :)
<MarkDude> Zareason has one, but they need to repair nozzle
<bkerensa> hmm I know someone in northern california who has one
<pleia2> if someone can figure out a way to do it, I'll make the cookies
<MarkDude> akk - no go on geeknic, I FAIL
<tatica> pleia2, nothing in design is too much work, is too much fun
<pleia2> tatica: I'm not much of an artist :)
<MarkDude> spoken like someone that has spent time with design team
<tatica> lol
<akk> MarkDude: Oh no! Darn!
<MarkDude> Yep, I realized I need to ask for a couple of volunteers to help
<MarkDude> I have too much on plate. I need to focis more on Partimus and GK
<MarkDude> So is the stuff from 3d printers food safe?
<pleia2> help with partimus would be nice, christian and I are still the ones doing all the social media stuff for it (I gave him a crash course in facebook the other day)
<pleia2> we have a blog now :)
<MarkDude> Well I figure making short videos is next on list
<pleia2> we still need photos of mission beacon, grantbow was trying to get you down there before he left but I guess that never happened
<pleia2> not sure what the status is there now that he's out of the country
<pleia2> (who can drop by, etc)
<MarkDude> Well I just need speak to Robert was my understanding
 * MarkDude 's muse is moving to Fremont, so I will be closer a good amount of the time ;)
<bkerensa> fyi: Flickr will give Pro Accounts to Ubuntu LoCo's I just got that for us
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool, can you put me in touch with your contact?
<bkerensa> usually they reserve this for non-profits but I talked the good folks at Flick into it
<bkerensa> pleia2: You betcha
<MarkDude> That would be one of the reason I say you should do a session at UOW
<MarkDude> bkerensa:
<pleia2> we haven't actually needed a pro account, our free one is fine so far, but in the long run...
<MarkDude> High resoultion penguin pics- ftw
<bkerensa> pleia2: Can I pm his info?
<pleia2> bkerensa: sure, thanks
<tatica> brb
<pleia2> bkerensa: what's the oregon flickr address?
<bkerensa> UbuntuOregon
<bkerensa> he is upgrading it now
<pleia2> k, message sent
<raevol> meeting over, LUNCH TIME :D
<MarkDude> aaditya: ping
<bkerensa> Mmm Con Agra Foods is sending me their new Veggie Crisps once they come out of production :D
 * bkerensa mouth watering
<MarkDude> Mmmmm, Hippie food
<MarkDude> well mius the Conagra part
<MarkDude> michael Moore did movie about that
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Michael Moore
<bkerensa> dont get me started about that guy
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well I see both sides of him
<MarkDude> But he is viewed rather highly by many
<bkerensa> Yeah like the part where he grabbed some national tv time by donating money to Julian Assange's defense fund
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude has had plenty of friends have parties to watch his stuff
<MarkDude> Dude, he grabs time any way he can
<bkerensa> If it was about journalism like he said why did he schedule so many interviews to talk about his cahs contribution to wikileaks and blog about it on Huffpo
<MarkDude> like an attention whore
<bkerensa> yeah but if your gonna be about it
<MarkDude> idk if he has ever pretended to be journalist
<bkerensa> atleast say I can careless about wikileaks I just want the buzz
<MarkDude> Speaking of huffington, how soon til Michael Arrington goes nutty and goes for attention grab
 * MarkDude has over under at 2-3 weeks
<jyo> Do people actually read TechCrunch?
 * MarkDude likes watching Arrington be wacky
<broder> i do
<broder> it has traditionally been more comprehensive than any of its competitors
<bkerensa> Seriously AT&T: The call your are trying to make is not allowed from this line press 611
<bkerensa> Apparently I'm unallowed to call my mother ;p
<MarkDude> Does your mom have some software to stop the recording of conversations? ATT dont like that
<MarkDude> They want IT ALL on record
<bkerensa> LOL
<tatica> back
<MarkDude> tatica: also akk has like hella common sense. I dont think I have ever seen her be wrong
<MarkDude> She is a more adventuresome geek, camping, gardening, al sorts of good stuff
<tatica> :)
<MarkDude> http://www.shallowsky.com/
<MarkDude> And some gimp and other stuff too
<tatica> oh, I have check that website before
<tatica> I have that book :)
<MarkDude> :) sounds about right. Nothing like meeting folks you have read their stuff before
<tatica> :)
<raevol> i love food...
 * akk wakes up .. I'm being talked about! :)
<bkerensa> I love Sushi+Wasabi+Ginger
<bkerensa> everyone needs a little akk in their life
<tatica> sushi....
<tatica> my next mission
<MarkDude> Yep. That is the next thing Oregon could use is akk type person
 * tatica will take photos of girls servind sushi next week
<MarkDude> And a few more speakers, nhaines is really good public speaker
<tatica> don't know why people find interesting eat food that way, but.... I'm getting paid, don't care
<MarkDude> Off or person tatica ?
<MarkDude> Off of
<tatica> they put the sushi on the naked girls
<tatica> they serve as tables
 * MarkDude saw a movie where they did that
<MarkDude> Title is not shareable
 * bkerensa is looking forward to ROFLConSummit next month.... Noirin Plunkett is coming!
 * MarkDude has NOTHING TO SAY there. nuthin
<akk> ROFLCon is a fun name for a con.
<MarkDude> It is, I would hella wear a shirt from there
<MarkDude> pleia2: Saurday looks like day to see stuff that cant be unseen http://blog.sfgate.com/cityinsider/2011/09/21/cover-your-eyes-nude-in-planned-for-saturday/?tsp=1
<pleia2> heh, I'm already double-booked for saturday
<pleia2> (that's why I couldn't do geeknic)
<bkerensa> pleia2
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> If I come to see the noc can I bring a fake hatchet and sign that says "I hacked Kernel.org"
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> <bkero> why does the hatchet have to be fake?
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> Something tells me OSU doesnt want a person with a real hatchet in their noc
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> it’s legal to go naked in San Francisco
<bkerensa> MarkDude: It is legal to go naked in Portland too (unfortunately)
<MarkDude> Well the rain stops it more
<MarkDude> like waterhose on 2 dogs
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I might go down the Corvallis soon to see the OSU OSL NOC :) go see master.kernel.org and all the other main boxes for every OS project
<pleia2> someone at the class last night asked me about the linux.com hacking :\
<pleia2> I was like "uhhh, that's embarrassing"
<raevol> hahaha
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Good answer
<bkerensa> What would be embarrassing is if someone did go into the noc with a hatchet and literally hack it
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> * andrewfree barricades the noc
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> then "if there is such a great community around linux, why can't everyone just volunteer and fix it?"
<bkerensa> LOL
<pleia2> well linux.com is run by the linux foundation, which is a non-profit and they don't just let any random volunteers hack at things
<bkerensa> Was the hack not a result of a key being stolen?
<bkerensa> last time I check someone stole the root key
<MarkDude> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/19/beast_exploits_paypal_ssl/
<pleia2> I never read about the details
<MarkDude> the ssl thing is fun too, with bigass implications
<bkerensa> Yeah kernel.org has key for root and someone got ahold of it
<bkerensa> MarkDude: That is weaksauce :P
 * bkerensa could setup a Certificate Authority in under 30 minutes or less.... sure it wouldnt be authoritive but so many sites use unsigned ssl these days and people accept it
<bkerensa> There are worse problems out there like ARP Poisoning, DNSSpoof
<bkerensa> etc
<MarkDude> Well, we will see how MITM folks can be with it
<bkerensa> Most places have open wifi or easily give out wifi passes
<bkerensa> ARP poisoning you can then spoof dns and redirect all web traffic and its not stoppable
<bkerensa> just keep changing macs and you cannot be blocked
<bkerensa> those kind of things need to be fixed
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I think there needs to be more regulatory oversight on the tech sector to ensure more headway is made towards patching exploits and improving security overall... The Sony hacks and Bart hacks should have never been able to occur
 * MarkDude likes listening to Security now on TWIT
<MarkDude> Steve does rundown on why things are the way they are, and why that causes issues
<MarkDude> And also says - the best way to be secure is use Linux liveCD
<bkerensa> true
<bkerensa> any Linux box can be hacked if you have physical access
<bkerensa> KonBoot will root a box in under 2 mins
<pleia2> bkerensa: this is why we're all switching to dns-sec! ;)
<MarkDude> Well yes. Root user password?
<MarkDude> Most dont set them
<bkerensa> pleia2: We all? Could this be the same people who are switching to IPv6?
<MarkDude> repair broken system
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes, the same people
<pleia2> so like, 3 people
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Doesnt matter even if root is disabled it will enable it
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> Well arent there like 5 ways to do it?
 * bkerensa is fully IPv6 live for his site
<pleia2> physical access is end game
<MarkDude> Well if you have access, most can be hacked
<MarkDude> Mac osx
<pleia2> actually, ubuntu-california.org is ipv6 too
<pleia2> and all my sites
<pleia2> but I'm a sysadmin and my fiance is a network engineer, so...
<pleia2> I am one of the three
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> Ubuntu CA is Linode or HE.net?
<pleia2> linode
 * bkerensa is using MediaTemple for his blog and they dont even offer IPv6 yet my site fully accepts IPv6 traffic :) please tell me how thats possible
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Linode are fine Americans
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> aside from linode, my other servers are with ramhost (kansas city, comcast ipv6 transit) and he.net in fremont
<pleia2> (we have colo in fremont)
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://youtu.be/igkyIwHXQoE <--- Linode staff hitting some thingy at OSCON party
 * bkerensa has Linode, MediaTemple, Rackspace & Softlayer atm
 * bkerensa will be switching to colo+linode at year end
<pleia2> yay psandin
 * bkerensa is still trying to find a good price
<bkerensa> psandin is cool and from Oregon originally
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> neat
<bkerensa> sadly I'm considering FDC for Colo
<bkerensa> best price I can find so far
<pleia2> linode is amazing, but they aren't cheap
<bkerensa> $49 for Unmetered
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> oh and linode isn't colo, right
<pleia2> we have super cheap colo, but that's because my fiance "knows a guy"
<pleia2> it's good to be neteng for google, people like doing you favors :)
<bkerensa> Yeah... I'm gonna keep my Linodes and colo a 2U to replace my MT, Rackspace, Softlayer stuffs
<pleia2> it's hot again today
<pleia2> summer--
<bkerensa> yeah but he.net is bad....
<pleia2> bad?
<bkerensa> They have had two outages in the last year
<pleia2> ah, we haven't been part of those outages
<bkerensa> I migrated my Linodes out of that he.net because both times it cause me issues
<pleia2> yeah, I think the linodes are in the other fremont facility
<bkerensa> old Fremont?
<pleia2> I always forget which one is which
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I wish he.net would buy 365 Main but he.net is kinda known for being a budget provider
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/netflix
 * pleia2 saw :)
<jyo> http://www.salsitasoft.com/blog/2011/09/21/in-defense-of-netflix/
 * pleia2 saw that one on the g+ (oh, from jyo!)
<akk> heh, nice
<akk> they're crazy (netflix)
<MarkDude> Have you seen the dude that owns quikster on Twitter?
<MarkDude> You think htey might have checked 1st
<pleia2> he is kind of... simple
<akk> I heard about that but forgot to go look -- thanks for the reminder!
<pleia2> yeah, it's kind of insane that a silicon valley company wouldn't check that first
 * akk LOL at the number of followers he has now
<akk> I'm guessing that number was quite a bit smaller a week ago.
<nhaines> xkcd was a good laugh on Monday but today it was epic.  <3
<pleia2> that's just not right :)
<akk> Funny, though :)
<MarkDude> That is horrible
<MarkDude> and funny
<nhaines> Love the title text . :)
<jyo> Hat guy is my hero. xkcd.com/611 is one of my favorites.
<nhaines> haha, I love his line in the last panel.
<nhaines> Black Hat Guy is awesome.
<akk> Elaine Roberts is cooler. :)
<MarkDude> Joanne- ftw
<nhaines> http://xkcd.com/455/
<MarkDude> http://xkcd.com/322/
<MarkDude> Joanna
<aaditya> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> No geeknic
<MarkDude> And say hello to tatica - although I think she is away right now
<aaditya> tatica: Hai!
<tatica> o/
<akk> Why no geeknic? just no time to plan/spread the word?
<aaditya> MarkDude: it's not a question of if, but when.
<aaditya> tatica: welcome to #ubuntu-us-ca. Are you an Ubuntu user?
<tatica> I'm a foss user if that helps :)
<aaditya> That works!
<tatica> i haven't tried the last one, but yeap :)
<aaditya> I'm almost tempted to say "good for you" :P
<tatica> lol
<tatica> imperfections make things more interesting, right?
<aaditya> yep, they add color and contrast to life.
<aaditya> Also give us something to learn from.
<akk> What would we do if things just worked and we didn't have to tweak each release anew?
<MarkDude> True, next month we should be good for Hacker Dojo
<aaditya> We'd be productive and spend that time extending the OS instead?
<akk> aaditya: ssh :)
<aaditya> lol. :P
<gua> google plus's intro page abbreviates as "Google+: real life sh..." instead of "real life sharing" for me in Chromium
<gua> the title that is
<raevol> hehehe
<raevol> http://imgur.com/gallery/7lhmQ
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/EaEtT.jpg <-- for the win
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> shiny :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I feel like making a video for youtube that is like.... "Google I understand you guys couldnt send me a CR-48 even though I was one of the first to apply and even did your youtube chrome os challenge so I wanted to make a quick video to tell you its ok because Samsung sent me one" :)
<nhaines> ha
<bkerensa> Video rendering on Linux is horrible
<bkerensa> :(
<nhaines> Rendering?
<bkerensa> Youtube cannot even convert anything I render in Pitivi
<nhaines> That is transcoding.
<bkerensa> Well on Pitivi is says "Render" and when you save a new video is says "Rendering"
<bkerensa> :)
<akk> Video rendering (still images) are pretty crappy too, since the maverick-era X regressions. :(
<akk> gaps in fonts, missing pixels
<bkerensa> yeah hmm facebook accepted it but it failwhaled on Youtube but even the video is out of sync
<bkerensa> =/
<nhaines> bkerensa: pick different codecs.  :)
<bkerensa> Mpeg 4 is solid though
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> They all have problems.
<kdub> transcoding on linux is like some other things on linux
<kdub> if you know what you're doing, its great for it
<kdub> ffmpeg converts every format under the sun (pretty much)
<kdub> even really obscure ones
<nhaines> transcoding on any system is like that.
<nhaines> Codecs are evil.
<kdub> when i was working SoC for them, one of the other students was working on like some '95 graphics era codec
<akk> Even on windows people have problems finding videos they can't play.
<akk> (and not just ogg :)
<nhaines> I just use VLC.
<gua> handbrake is awesome for transcoding, as long as you only want to transcode to h264
<gua> otherwise yeah, ffmpeg or mencoder (and reading guides on how to use them)
<kdub> the handbrake author is a h264 expert, so that makes sense gua :P
<gua> ahh that makes sense
<gua> somehow it totally automatically makes great (afaict) transcoded videos. i'm nowhere near an encoding expert though, or even skilled really.
<gua> tried to figure out xvid encoding back in the day and i encoded so little i could never remember each time i'd go back to encode something new
<akk> I have a few shell aliases for the magic mencoder incantations to convert to formats I sometimes need.
<akk> There is no way I'd ever have been able to figure out the arguments it needs without a lot of help.
<akk> ffmpeg is a little better that way.
<gua> yeah from one format to another ffmpeg does a good job
<gua> but for fine tuning stuff per scene and all those options for xvid and h264 are so detailed it's crazy
<akk> I usually just want something that works like imagemagick, convert file.mov file.flv (or whatever)
<akk> I shouldn't have to figure out arguments like -oac pcm -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -o to do that.
<nhaines> akk: yes you should!
<nhaines> The mencoder author suffered for his work.  And now it's your turn!
<rww> I totally misparsed that package name.
<rww> erm, program name
<akk> nhaines: After all, it's part of mplayer, the Package from Hell!
<gua> well if the program can't figure out good defaults then a user has to figure it out
<gua> although i wonder why it took until handbrake for a program that can figure good defaults came out
<nhaines> gua there are no good defaults for video encoding.
<gua> nhaines: my head-in-the-sand approach to just trusting handbrake has worked so far :P
<nhaines> I really need to get the Ubucon vids captioned and encoded.
<akk> Darn, looks like that famous "Mplayer, Project from Hell" article has been taken down (was on a webzine that no longer exists)
<gua> i would be curious if maybe not overwhelming the user with knobs and buttons to tweak, but giving a few options like "was this shot outside?" etc
<gua> akk: archive.org wayback machine!
<akk> I'm trying -- http://www.linuxworld.com/site-stories/2001/1214.mplayer.html but it's just giving me info on the wayback machine.
<nhaines> gua: it pretty much all needs careful consideration.  I'm sure stuff could be made far more friendly but probably never automatic.
<gua> nhaines: have you used handbrake before?
<akk> ah, found one, had to go back a lot farther. http://web.archive.org/web/20020805061358/http://www.linuxworld.com/site-stories/2001/1214.mplayer.html
<gua> akk: gj
<gua> nhaines: it works with one click, somehow. i don't know how.
<akk> I had tried to build mplayer myself, and had the same experience, so I loved the article. It was so true.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-22
<nhaines> pleia2: what are you doing in Concord?  And why is it so hot? :)
<rww> see previous tweet, and "because it's Concord"
<rww> every time i go there it's at least 10*F warmer than wherever I came from
<nhaines> Ah, I saw the notifications pop up and didn't get to see the previous tweet.
<pleia2> another intro to ubuntu at itt tech :)
<pleia2> it's about 20f cooler at home
 * pleia2 class!
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> ITT Tech paying you pleia2?
<bkerensa> or LoCo stuff?
<pleia2> bkerensa: not paid, just for fun (he said he "found me on the ubuntu website")
<bkerensa> cool
<dan_mulvey> whats up everyone!
<dan_mulvey> its been a while since ive been in here, i used to go to some of the bug jams in socal about 2 or 3 years ago but i live up in the bay area now, thought id pop in and see whats up nowadays ive been trying to get back into ubuntu etc
<gua> dan_mulvey: welcome back, good to hear
<dan_mulvey> thanks!
<gua> there are some nicely active LUGs in the bay area
<dan_mulvey> yeah i remember hearing a lot about berkeleyLUG when I was still living in socal
<dan_mulvey> but i havent had a chance to check it out since ive been living up here (in berkeley actually)
<gua> berkeley lug, dv lug, uhm i'm not sure about sf lug but i heard they didnt' get the best turnout their last official meeting. there are regular linux-oriented meetings at noisebridge though i hear
<gua> ah yeah, if you can make it to berkeley lug i'd recommend that
<dan_mulvey> im actually going to check out noisebridge tomorrow!
<gua> ah very neat
<gua> but that places changes by the day. you might never run into someone if you happen to go on different days. heh
<dan_mulvey> i just heard about NB last night, it sounds really cool. gonna bring a project im working on over there and check out the place
<gua> many events to go to that some people only go to
<gua> yeah definitely. be sure to scour the wiki for events you'd be interested in
<gua> i gotta make it out to some of the locksport stuff myself
<dan_mulvey> can i just show up there and work on stuff whenever? is it normal to donate a certain amount or anything? (if you're familiar)
<gua> dan_mulvey: small donation is good if you use stuff there (electricity, food, etc), but yeah you can go literally 24/7
<dan_mulvey> awesome
<gua> just if you don't have a key someone needs to be there to let you in. so if you plan to be there later than like 11pm it helps to get there before 10-11pm
<dan_mulvey> im waiting on an order from jameco to come in & im a few capacitors short of a project, was thinking about seeing what they have there but i wasnt sure how paying for things you use there works and stuff like that
<gua> ask for a tour when you go or when's the next time for a tour
<dan_mulvey> alright cool, ill def do that
<gua> dan_mulvey: hmm they don't keep much stuff like that in stock. only basic things like solder, irons, etc. but you could ask around on the monday soldering class at least
<dan_mulvey> ive been hanging out in their irc room to get a feel for the members a bit, the people in there seem really chill/helpful so far
<gua> or they might and i don't know about it. i actually don't know, i'd ask
<gua> dan_mulvey: erm.. well there are quite a few more trollish people in the irc than that are there
<dan_mulvey> oh alright cool, well i have a shitload of components coming in so if i have to wait a few days for that its no big deal
<dan_mulvey> haha for sure
<gua> i hung out in the irc room for the longest time before i went and when i finally went and asked if anyone hung around in irc and hardly anyone did
<gua> soo.. take irc with a big grain of salt
<dan_mulvey> ahh thanks for the tip
<gua> but yeah there are really passionate people there so it's fun to work on projects. people just take stuff there and work on it. for like the atmosphere
<dan_mulvey> they have a laser cutter there too right?
<gua> hm that sounds familiar. i don't know myself.
<gua> you could ask on the mailing list, or irc. or the wiki would probably mention it.
<gua> more people that go are on the mailing list than on the irc i think
<gua> oh and be sure tell your (cool) friends about nb :P
<gua> it's fun to take newbie friends to the soldering classes
<dan_mulvey> the wiki has some info about the laser cutter i think
<gua> good
<dan_mulvey> not sure if there's a set cost to use it or anything though
<gua> there's no set cost for *using* anything that i know of
<dan_mulvey> i was thinking about etching the faceplates for some guitar effects with it though, seems like it would give the projects a more pro look
<gua> some people sell like soldering kits, but those aren't out in the open
<gua> yeah, that sounds fun
<dan_mulvey> oh cool, that might be really useful for me
<dan_mulvey> turns out i brought the wrong iron with me when i moved up here
<gua> generally NB stuff is if it's laying out and doesn't appear to be part of another person's project, it's up for grabs for your project
<dan_mulvey> gave my brother my good one, the one i have doesn't work anymore :(
<dan_mulvey> thats awesome
<gua> oh i mean like leds and little soldering boards. for like diy arduino things
<gua> i dunno if people sell actual irons
<gua> if they don't they'd know good places to get them though i bet
<dan_mulvey> from what ive been reading on the wiki it seems like it operates similar to the co-op housing here in berkeley ( i live in one of the student co-ops up here)
<dan_mulvey> alright cool
<dan_mulvey> i havent done any arduino work yet
<gua> ah that's neat. yeah the whole place is very woah-these-people-are-so-nice-is-it-real
<dan_mulvey> im gonna take my gf to the monday soldering class though, hopefully they have some arduino kits there so i can get into that
<gua> arduinos are wicked. i know they have an arduino meetup.. i forget if it's the same night as the soldering class
<gua> oh they definitely will
<gua> she can solder some led shields :D
<dan_mulvey> i think she wants to make electronics jewelry
<dan_mulvey> shes done some before hacking apart old computer motherboards and stuff so i thought it would be cool to teach her how to actually desolder stuff and solder things together etc
<grantbow> circuit hacking is Mon nights at noisebridge.net in SF. They do arduino too.
<dan_mulvey> speaking of arduino actually, do you know if theres any good library or something available if i wanted to make a universal remote for my tv/stereo?
<grantbow> tv-b-gone is a project taught Mon nights at nosiebridge.net to turn off all TVs. lol.
<gua> there's a lot of craft-hacking stuff that your gf might be into. stuff like sewing. dunno if that includes jewlery
<grantbow> err, noisebridge.net
<dan_mulvey> i want to make something that i can use as a physical controller but possibly also write an android app that could talk to it as well
<gua> yeah first thing that comes to mind is tv-b-gone. it's a lot less featureful than a universal remote heh
<dan_mulvey> haha yeah ive seen the tv b gone stuff over at adafruit.com
<dan_mulvey> i suppose itd be a good starting point at least
<gua> dan_mulvey: might checkout the mythtv forums/wiki. ir stuff comes up a lot
<gua> that's pretty linux oriented, i don't know how well that would translate to a controller or android
<dan_mulvey> oh sick i forgot about mythtv
<dan_mulvey> ill take a look around on there too
<gua> dan_mulvey: posting or looking around arudino forums would probably dig up what there is
<gua> i haven't really done anything with arduinos so i don't know ;/
<dan_mulvey> alright cool
<dan_mulvey> im sure someones done something similar out there somewhere on the internet
<gua> yeah probably. just guessing it'll probably be easier to do the android part, being similar to linux and all. gl though
<dan_mulvey> i think it shouldnt be too difficult to find the ir codes at least for my tv & stereo
<dan_mulvey> at the very least i could just program them in manually
<dan_mulvey> but it would be nice to find some sort of library for that so i could make something that would be useful for other people if they wanted to copy my project or something for their own tvs and stuff
<gua> oh yeah finding the codes won't be hard at all. just having a thing to generate them is what i'm not sure about
<gua> ah yeah, toss it up on github or bitbucket or something :)
<dan_mulvey> i should be able to transmit them similar to the way the tv-b-gone works right?
<dan_mulvey> i think it uses an attiny microcontroller and IR leds
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of down during the oneiric release, so if we want a release shindig on release day someone else will have to plan it :)
 * pleia2 goes to other people's release parties in the fall (last year I was in dublin)
<nhaines> pleia2: great slides from ITT.
 * nhaines steals.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: where'd you get the template?
<pleia2> they are more bullety than I like, but it was expected for the audience
<pleia2> spreadubuntu.com
<nhaines> gt haha, yeah, I was going to harrass you about the bullets.  :)
<pleia2> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template
 * nhaines should make slides using Ubuntu Mono just because no one else can.
<pleia2> it was students taking notes, so I wanted to make it easy for them ;)
<pleia2> it was really more of a Q&A session than a formal presentation anyway
<nhaines> That's nice of you.  ;)
<nhaines> Yeah, I figured.
<nhaines> Those slides certainly don't follow the branding guidelines though....
<pleia2> branding guidelines are hard to follow by mere mortals
<nhaines> pleia2: indeed!  But the advantage is less orange.
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm sure my slides fail but I at least copied the palette right.  Made for friendlier text.
 * nhaines resists the urge to patch the spreadubuntu template.
<philipballew> whats a good way to black list a wifi driver
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-23
<nhaines> Yay, I found a community board at Panera. Now I can post an UH flier!
<bkerensa_> :)
<bkerensa_> pleia2: Canonical is kinda getting owned a bit
<bkerensa_> :P
<bkerensa_> at their own BOF :P
<rww> hrm?
<bkerensa_> :) they are doing a talk on JuJu and Puppet and some guy was grilling them epic :P
<jyo> Yay! Beta 2!
<pleia2> bkerensa: I think they're used to being grilled about new technologies
<pleia2> (the cloud people should by now, they change their direction every year)
 * bkerensa might give a talk on Ubuntu at Yahoo :)
<nhaines> Cool.  :)
<bkerensa> might :P
 * bkerensa isnt the one who enjoys giving such :P
<nhaines> heh
<raevol> happy friday!
<philipballew> has anyone ever seen a way to make the terminal the default file browser
<nhaines> The terminal is not a file browser?
<akk> It's the best file browser there is!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-24
<gua> which is better http://tinyurl.com/classes-ca or http://tinyurl.com/classesca  ?
<gua> in terms of speaking it out loud
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, So whats all this with ubuntu Leadership?
<philipballew> Can someone help me mount a external harddrive that wont mount
<gua> philipballew: sure
<gua> philipballew: what have you tried?
<gua> and what fs is it?
<philipballew> gua, ok, well Its my brothers and its from his mac
<gua> and os/distro
<philipballew> i tried nothing so far
<philipballew> osx snow leapord
<philipballew> gua,
<gua> philipballew: so you plug it in and it doesn't pop up?
<gua> and you're trying to read it on a mac with snow leopard?
<philipballew> no. im trying to read in on ubuntu 11.04 gua
<philipballew> is shows something was pluged in in dmesg
<philipballew> gua,
<gua> philipballew: hmm
<gua> philipballew: that's happened to me before a few times. try to mount it manually
<philipballew> how do i do that?
<gua> sudo mount /dev/sdx1 /mnt
<gua> replace the x in sdx with what you see in dmesg
<philipballew> let me show you the output of dmesg
<gua> alright
<gua> note, you can only read hfs+, not write, unless you disable journaling (which is usually on by default). but it also could be fat32 or ntfs
<gua> dmesg | head -n 200 | pastebinit
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695985/
<gua> er tail rather. but anyway
<gua> philipballew: what line do you see it saying something got plugged in?
<philipballew> im not sure, Nut i assume its in there somewhere
<philipballew> i think i saw it earlier
<gua> philipballew: do you have pastebinit?
<gua> if you don't, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<philipballew> whats that?
<gua> it easily pastes stuff from the terminal
<philipballew> its installing
<gua> then do      tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<gua> philipballew: it's a usb drive?
<philipballew> yeah. external hd
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695989/
<gua> well usb as opposed to firewire
<philipballew> ah, true
<gua> philipballew: when you plug it in, do any lights on the drive come on?
<gua> since i'm not seeing anything in those that would indicate a drive being plugged in
<philipballew> hum. ill just not worry about it i guess
<philipballew> it seems to not be working right now i guess
<gua> oh
<gua> ok then
<gua> good to hear
<gua> glad to help ;P
<philipballew> Thanks :)
<philipballew> its 10 on a friday night, ill see what fun things i can go do
<gua> so i went to dvlug but got there an hour late
<gua> tonight
<nhaines> Yay in 12 minutes I'm talking about how to switch from another OS to Ubuntu in #ubuntu-classroom.
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew>  is http://wireless.kernel.org/ down for anyone else?
<gua> philipballew: not loading here. kernel.org, linux.com and the linux foundation site have all been down for a while now after a big attack
<gua> sadly that includes a lot of stuff mirrored on kernel.org
<philipballew> but how can I patch my wifi card to inject packets into my router ...
<gua> oops
<philipballew> :(
<gua> philipballew: find another mirror :)
<gua> people around /r/linux on reddit were discussing places to find kernel.org stuff. iirc one person mentioned that arch linux maintains a kernel.org mirror
<philipballew> ah, im jusy trying to set this up  is http://wireless.kernel.org/ down for anyone else?
<philipballew> no
<philipballew> this up
<philipballew> http://www.janoweb.net/tutorials/installazione-drivers-rtl8187-r8187-rt2800usb-su-ubuntu-lucid-maverick.html#axzz1YuSV3Gqe\
<philipballew> but i guess i could look for a mirrior
<philipballew> arch linux is nice
<gua> i
<gua> i'm looking for some good mirrors now and it's not the easiest thing to find
<gua> i'd feel better about arch if there were more people working on it. it takes them a long time to implement kinda basic stuff.
<philipballew> that seems like how they like it somewhat
<gua> philipballew: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/klbxn/with_kernelorg_down_where_can_i_find_the_last_few/
<gua> well package signing was/is the big thing. to play with in a vm sure, but i'm going to give it quite a few years before looking at it as a desktop or server distro
<philipballew> im always told its the true choice of geeks
<gua> dunno about that
<philipballew> i dont beleive them myself
<philipballew> its debian based somewhat isnt it?
<gua> i don't think so. wikipedia has something on its origins
<gua> iirc it's from scratch but inspired a lot by some other distro
<rww> Arch has nothing to do with Debian.
<rww> They're also claiming that package signing is coming sometime soon. We'll see.
<rww> Well, I won't. I'm fine with Debian <3
 * bkerensa gets to go see master.kernel.org soon
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-09-25
 * MarkDude thinks the word *master* is misplaced for right now. I mean it is still down?
<seidos> go to zareason to practice zazen on a zafu with zsa zsa gabor
<grantbow> ping MarkDude and/or anyone present at berkeleylug.com
<pleia2> added leadership elections to the agenda, just so it's out there, our process is pretty much documented
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do all LoCo's hold elections or is it kind of up to the LoCo to determine if there is some sort of need?
<greg-g> as with much in the loco world, it is loco-specific
<grantbow> pleia2: hey! Thanks for keeping things moving forward.
<greg-g> bkerensa: the Michigan loco just had an "election" when I left. I was the leader/contact but since I moved to SF they needed a replacement. I basically proposed who I thought would be good, and the rest of the team voted during an IRC meeting.
<greg-g> it was kind of obvious who would be the next leader, though :)
 * grantbow nods at loco specific
<bkerensa> greg-g: Ahh :) Well imho I dont think anyone at this point wants the role but I hope (fingers crossed) I can get people more interested in helping with various things and hopefully the LoCo will be active enough at some point that I can if I choose rotate out :)
<bkerensa> 26 People on IRC and 150 members on ML but I can only get 16+ to show up to a event
<bkerensa> so idk
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I'm told Portland has more Canonical employees then any other region in the U.S. and yet I have only ever seen one attend a event :P
<greg-g> bkerensa: 16 at an event is not bad. People just tend to join mailing list and LP teams fo rthe hell of it
<bkerensa> we moderate the LP and ML
<bkerensa> idk :) With OSU OSL/PSU Engineering/Canonical/Yahoo/Google/Intel there are a lot of Linux users and with FreeGeek being in Portland kind of makes Oregon a Ubuntu Hotbed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> They giveout untold amounts of Ubuntu boxes a month
<philipballew> makes me wonder if some Canonical dont really care about Ubuntu us much as you'd think
<rww> what does?
<bkerensa> philipballew: idk... a handful of people were bashing on Canonical at PuppetConf... I guess they forgot the Ubuntu Booth was just feet away or they didnt care...
<bkerensa> philipballew: In fact Jef Spaleta posted on Mark Shuttleworth's blog asking whether Ubuntu Oregon would address somethings at PuppetConf so one of the Canonical guys came over and asked if we knew about the blog post and such
<pleia2> Ubuntu is why Canonical exists, you could argue that they don't care about LoCo teams as much as you think they should, but even that feels pretty weak
<pleia2> but saying they don't care about Ubuntu doesn't make sense
<pleia2> I do sometimes wish they integrated us into their marketing strategy, but I kind of like the autonomy that teams have as being community-driven and supported
<pleia2> if canonical went away tomorrow, the california loco would be fine :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> If Canonical went away they would likely be acquired and the trademark would change hands ;)
<pleia2> the ubuntu foundation is around to handle that
<pleia2> (that's specifically why it exists)
<bkerensa> Was the Ubuntu Foundation not supposedly supposed to have a staff already and be non-defunct? I never did know what the situation was with that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh
<pleia2> it's not really going to be activated unless canonical fails and an organization is needed to handle legal stuff to protect the project
<bkerensa> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/UbuntuFoundation
<bkerensa> well their press release is inaccurate :) because it says it should have employees
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> that's an old press release, their vision has changed over time
<pleia2> canonical ended up taking on more roles than initially thought
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> but if you read it the core of it is that it's a guarentee that even if a company goes away, the foundation has some money to fulfill obligations
<bkerensa> I guess it would have been cool if they followed through with initial idea because Automattic/Wordpress did the same
<bkerensa> Automattic transfered trademark of WP to .org and seperated business from community
<bkerensa> to allow for continuity
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know why they went the way they did, there were probably lots of lawyers and accountants involved :)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<rww> automattic <3
<rww> oh, that reminds me
<rww> pleia2: you mentioned at some point that you do periodic database backups of wordpress. do you just dump the mysql db, or is there a WP plugin for it or something?
<pleia2> rww: daily script using mysqldump
<bkerensa> rww: dump for the win!
<rww> k
<pleia2> but I'm sure there is a wordpress plugin for it
<pleia2> I just have other mysql stuff, so it makes sense to back it all up at once
<bkerensa> phpmyadmin - export
<pleia2> phpmyadmin, swiss cheesy security, fun!
<pleia2> phpmyadmin--
<bkerensa> :) indeed
<pleia2> my script also rotates backups, so I keep a weeks worth
<bkerensa> Pretty easy to secure though.... I have yet to get exploited and have used it for years (not currently but from time to time)
 * bkerensa just does full server backups twice weekly
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> tossing it behind an .htaccess file and https is probably enough security
<bkerensa> all user data and config
<pleia2> but most people don't bother, it's scary :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: And disable root login
<bkerensa> :P
<rww> nod, the big problem with pma is all the botnets scanning for publicly-accessible insecure versions of it
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> change paths up and secure it
<rww> and keep it up to date
<bkerensa> Cloudflare prevents a majority if not all exploit scans too
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, is it to early to add libertopia to the meeting aganda?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-17
<kdub> my computer started barking at me for a terminal bell after the last update...
<bkerensa> pleia2: is it me or has Mark been missing in action for a unusual period of time? :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: I think he's been traveling
 * pleia2 departs
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-18
<dragon> bkerensa: It's just you.
<dragon> jk. He's been MIA.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-19
<iheartubuntu> Good morning all! is anyone going to their local Oktoberfests this year? The one in Big Bear, CA (socal) is a lot of fun.
<Darkwing> Hey guys :)
<pleia2> morning iheartubuntu and Darkwing
 * Darkwing waves cheerfully
<pleia2> how's not-california?
<Darkwing> It's getting better. Was homeless for a bit.
<pleia2> homeless is not fun
<Darkwing> Nope.
<Darkwing> But, It's all looking better.
<iheartubuntu> r you settled now
<iheartubuntu> hello lyz how is your day going?
<iheartubuntu> weather nice and cool up in SF?
<pleia2> yeah, foggy this morning :)
<iheartubuntu> love it! miss it!
<iheartubuntu> its starting to get cool here down in socal at night.
<nUboon2Age> I'm using TapChat now to have uninterupted irc connection here. :-)
<nUboon2Age> some of y'all mentioned you use screen to do the same.  maybe i'll fool with that at some point.
<pleia2> :)
<nUboon2Age> jtatum, jledbetter will you make it to UH tomorrow? last time i checked it wasn't on the LOCO directory event schedule
<bkerensa> If only I could make a living restoring hacked wordpress sites
<bkerensa> :)
<akk> That might be a teensy bit too specialized.
<bkerensa> akk: true :D
<bkerensa> but its so easy :D
<bkerensa> woah MarkDude is back
 * MarkDude has been rather busy
<mark1234567_> hello. does anybody know how to enable console access for a vm, runnign qemu as a hypervisor, kvm as the vm manager, and ubuntu 8.04 as the os?
<pleia2> just realized I've done that a zillion times in debian (sysvinit && inittab) but never in Ubuntu (upstart with /etc/init/ files)
<pleia2> you need a file in /etc/init/ that will spawn "/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100" or similar
<mark1234567_> every time i attempt to mod the xml file for the vm to contain a console or serial term the config those devices get dropped when i start the vim in virsh
<pleia2> mark1234567_: did you virsh define /path/to/filename.xml
<mark1234567_> i have attempted to yes
<mark1234567_> unless there is some other form of defining a console within virish itself like if you were in the sql server but i have not found anythig like that
<pleia2> the define command should make virsh pick up the changes in the config file
<pleia2> you do need to shut the vm completely down and then start it back up though (not a reboot)
<mark1234567_> yep
<mark1234567_> i go so far as to undefine the .xml then copy it back over with the console defined and it still drops that poriton of the definition when i fire up the vm, i.e. define then start vm
<mark1234567_> and yes chmod and chown are run before i do that
<pleia2> is the syntax correct? I've seen it kick out bad configuration before
<mark1234567_>     <serial type='pty'>       <target port='0'/>     </serial>     <console type='pty'>       <target port='0'/>     </console>
<mark1234567_> that didn't work
<mark1234567_>    <serial type='pty'>
<mark1234567_>       <target port='0'/>
<mark1234567_>     </serial>
<pleia2> I don't recall having to do anything like that, it seemed to be included as long as I enabled things in inittab (or /etc/init/filename in ubuntu)
<mark1234567_> i tried without it ie after i dropped it setting up the config file /etc/init/ttyS0.conf and it said "start: Unknown job: ./ttyS0.conf"
<mark1234567_> without the consle def is what i mean
<mark1234567_> nope still says the same thing.
<mark1234567_> start on stopped rc or RUNLEVEL=[2345]
<mark1234567_> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<mark1234567_> respawn
<mark1234567_> exec /sbin/getty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt102
<mark1234567_> those are the 4 uncommented lines from ttyS0
<mark1234567_> any other advice?
<pleia2> unfortunately not, I've only really done this on debian where it "just worked"
<mark1234567_> that might be important to init is init.d as it is 8.04 which is hardy, Edgy/Feisty/Jaunty had upstart, and Karmic is like that but it a couple iterations later
<mark1234567_> well thank you anyway
<pleia2> good luck :)
<mark1234567_> thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-20
<bkerensa> pleia2: you guys still set for PuppetConf?
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: not at all, I had completely forgotten about it
<pleia2> it's on yom kippur and my first day of a long on call weekend, so I don't think it's happening
<pleia2> actually, the two days after yom kippur
<pleia2> but I'm still on call
<bkerensa> pleia2: nobody can run the booth?
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> I don't even know if there is a booth
<bkerensa> oh
<pleia2> back in May Jose said we could work on getting one, but that was the last email
<pleia2> so I don't think one exists :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh well I dont remember what day it is but i am sure they would still accomodate you guys
<pleia2> it's a week from now, I don't know who would run it
<pleia2> I don't know any puppet-minded folks who can get the time off in time
<MarkDude> In an emergency, MarkDude can put the Ubuntu hat on and Circle of Friends it up at Puppetconf :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok well generally they do charge a couple grand for the event and you do get free training :)
 * MarkDude just found his UDS shirt. GF said she thought it was a nice lookinbg shirt - and i should wear it
<bkerensa> and food
<bkerensa> parties
<bkerensa> etc
<bkerensa> figured there might be someone who would scoop it up
<bkerensa> MarkDude: my UDS shirt is almost dead
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://www.customink.com/track/2332077-7000357/invoice
<darthrobot`> Title: [CustomInk Order Invoice - Order #2332077]
<bkerensa> can you get that for me ^
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: heh, yeah, if I had realized sooner maybe, but not now (and my schedule wouldn't have allowed for it afterall, since I'm practically taking a month off from all work next month)
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: you still doing remote stuffs?
<bkerensa> pleia2:  ^ expensive bill eh? :P
<pleia2> today I am, but I'm taking 3.5 unpaid weeks off to do ghana and denmark
<pleia2> so no "I need 2 days off for a conference" right now :)
<MarkDude> Wow- that sounds like some fun pleia2
<pleia2> should be
<bkerensa> Enjoy Denmark
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> thanks
<MarkDude> Did you decide- Hey there Dangerous G- I'll see you Africa, and raise you Northern Europe?
<bkerensa> I will be at next UDS... or very likely so
<pleia2> MarkDude: haha
<pleia2> he did africa for 3 months, I'm doing 2 weeks :) I think he still wins
<bkerensa> I would go to Africa
<bkerensa> not Ghana though
<pleia2> we're deploying edubuntu with computer reach: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6753
<darthrobot`> Title: [I’m going to Ghana to deploy Edubuntu! – pleia2's blog]
<bkerensa> I would like to go to Tanzania and  mount a Ubuntu flag at the top
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> of Kilimanjaro
<MarkDude> Saving the world in measurable amountz aside, coolness abounds in your trip
<pleia2> long hike :)
<bkerensa> it might take me a year to climb though
<bkerensa> I just realized its like 3 times to height of Mt. St Helens
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah, I'm excited :) going with Beth Lynn and some other Pittsburgh people
<bkerensa> and Kees and bdmurray just did that a month ago
 * pleia2 > laundry
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> ugh
<MarkDude> Right on- I been meaning to talk to BLE
<bkerensa> so far I am not loving the Kindle Fire HD
<MarkDude> What are the issues
<bkerensa> Lack of customization
<bkerensa> a locked desktop
<bkerensa> no app drawer
<bkerensa> also the wireless driver for it cannot recognize the need to enter a password on a wireless splash page
<bkerensa> so it failed at starbucks
<MarkDude> Wow
<bkerensa> I do however like the Sputnik laptop that Dell sent me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is sooooooooo fast on it :)
<bkerensa> and it thinner than my hand
<iheartubuntu> anyone purchase the humble bundle 6 yet? game looks pretty nice this time around!
<iheartubuntu> so far i like the new games in the humble bundle
<philballew> i need to still try that out iheartubuntu
<philballew> whenever I find the time
<nUboon2Age>  jtatum, jledbetter will you make it to UH tomorrow? last time i checked it wasn't on the LOCO directory event schedule
<dragon> I'm ordering Raspberry Pis from Newark. Shipping cost is flat rate, so ordering more than one will essentially save on shipping.
<dragon> If you want one, ping me and I can order it for you!
<nUboon2Age> how much?
<dragon> 38 + 7.6 / n
<dragon> Long time nUboon2Age!
<dragon> I'm placing the order tomorrow by ~noon. Ping me here or email me if you want one!
<iheartubuntu> what r u ordering dragon
<dragon> iheartubuntu: Raspberry Pi!
<iheartubuntu> ahhh cool
<iheartubuntu> could it handle say, xubuntu on it
<philballew> probably openbox
<philballew> iheartubuntu, I think ubuntu doesnt run.
<philballew> Unless they have done something with arm in the past few months
<iheartubuntu> ahh
<philballew> debian does iirc
<philballew> something about the pi being an older type of arm and ubuntu only runs on a version above
<philballew> well gotta go.
<iheartubuntu> ciao
<nUboon2Age> the debian version on their website has lxde
<jyo> I have ~8 Raspberry Pis on hand if anyone wants one.
<jyo> The OS is Raspbian, Debian ported for the ARMv6 hardfp.
<Darkwing> jyo: How much?
<jyo> $39ish? including tax/freight/microUSB cable
<Darkwing> jyo: I'll get back to you on that.
<dragon> jyo: where are you located?
<dragon> If close enough, I'll pick some from you instead of ordering online!
<nUboon2Age> dragon: jyo works in Fremont i believe.  not sure where he lives
<nUboon2Age> Anyone planning to make it to Ubuntu Hour Mountain View tonight? jyo
<nUboon2Age> iheartubuntu: according to their web site Raspbian has LXDE
<pleia2> no UH for me (HOA meeting tonight, goodie!)
<nUboon2Age> What's HOA pleia2 ?
<pleia2> homeowners association
<nUboon2Age> ah
<pleia2> I was being sarcastic :) they are boring, but my fiance is on the board
<nUboon2Age> aren't meetings just so much fun :-/
<pleia2> it was actually fun last time, got to look over the new roof deck furniture (which we sat in :))
<pleia2> but nothing fun this time
<pleia2> on the bright side, the meeting means MJ has to come home from work for it, which means I'll actually see him tonight!
<pleia2> (he's been working really late a lot)
<dragon> fremont isn't far. I won't order at this point, since all I need is one.
<dragon> all: http://events.hackerdojo.com/event/1613010-whats-up-and-coming-with-raspberry-pi
<darthrobot`> Title: [What's Up And Coming With Raspberry Pi]
<dragon> hey, thanks darthrobot`!
<dragon> Though the URL says more than the title itself.
<Torikun> Yo
<Torikun> jyo: How can I get a pie =)
<dragon> jyo: Can I have five of them?
<dragon> Always wanted my own cloud cluster.
<Torikun> dragon: what would you do with a cluster?
<Torikun> CLusters do not really accomidate the home user
<Torikun> Unless you like to process data, high-availability, or video processing
<Torikun> I used to think a long time ago that if I had a cluster, I could make all my applications run faster......I was wrong....lol
<dragon> That's... an interesting question.
<dragon> I don't know. I just want one.
<Torikun> hahaah they seem cooler than they are
<dragon> (hey, I'm not really creating a cluster of pies)
<Torikun> I worked in the clustering business a few years now
<Torikun> the concept is better than reality lol
<dragon> haha that's true
<Torikun> I would like a raspberry pi as a firewall and another as a media server
<pleia2> at least it's not an x86 cluster, which you run at home because you like paying extra on your electric bill ;)
<Torikun> True
<Torikun> I made a program in java to batch process images for compression and videos for compression
<Torikun> I used it about once .... all hype
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/072008/office_jul_2008.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [549226]
<Torikun> it basically takes a directory and gathers the files in it and sends it out to be processed on all the nodes
<pleia2> no clusters, but it was insane
<Torikun> NIce
<Torikun> a raspbery pi would be a good low power bot
<Torikun> My home network https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1hraRBthphz_ypiM8BSJD7MVeTtnj3J9dguYlO-zeCes/edit
<darthrobot`> Title: [Home Network Diagram - Google Docs]
<R2Pi2> Linux raspberrypi 3.2.27+ #160 PREEMPT Mon Sep 17 23:18:42 BST 2012 armv6l GNU/Linux
<pleia2> ^^ all I am doing with my pi at the moment :P
<pleia2> running irc bots is serious stuff
<Torikun> yup
<R2Pi2>  13:47:20 up 23:08,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.05
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> apparently it can do so much more
<Torikun> almost 1 day
<pleia2> yeah, I brought it along to balug earlier this week to show off how pretty they are in a case
<pleia2> (we were auctioning another off for charity)
<Torikun> Is your pi running at 1GHZ?
<Torikun> with that new update/
<pleia2> nah
<Torikun> it would be worth it
<pleia2> yeah, if I ever do anything with it
<Torikun> I want it to replace my current media center..I got a wireless keyboard for it also. will be so sweet!
<pleia2> my tv does all kinds of media stuff, so I can just serve stuff up from my desktop via upnp
<dragon> pleia2: that setup in crazy.
<dragon> How much would it take to run an XMPP server? Can I do it on a Rasp Pi?
<dragon> XMPP server being prosody.
 * dragon does some research.
<dragon> Guess I'll have to try it out. Now if only I could setup failover with prosody.
<dragon> Or use node-xmpp-server with redis backend.
<Torikun> install the raspberry pi XBMC
<Torikun> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/raspberry-pi-media-centre-tutorial/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Raspberry Pi Media Centre Tutorial | Linux User]
<bkerensa> pleia2: would you like to speak at an event in November :)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I will be seeking more speakers :D and sponsors
<pleia2> bkerensa: where and when?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Portland, OR sometime in November
<bkerensa> WebVisions is helping me with logistics
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> no idea what it will be called yet but I do have 7 speakers lined up :P
<pleia2> ah no, can't travel again in November
<pleia2> will be getting home the first or second week (not sure which yet) and going to San Diego for a conference in December
<bkerensa> pleia2: im kind of concerned though idk
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I had talked to a guy I met and now they are immediatly running with it
<bkerensa> I hope they dont steal my event :)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> They were like "and what are your thoughts on registration fees"
<bkerensa> Me: I hoped for it to be a free event
<bkerensa> Them: Well you have to charge at least $15-25 so people show up
<bkerensa> >.<
<akk> Because, y'know, nobody at all showed up at UDS since it was free.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ^ You needed a conference to go to come to mine :) webvisions is seeking sponsors
<bkerensa> tell Fedora :P $1500 for sponsorship
<nUboon2Age> Anyone planning to make it to Ubuntu Hour Mountain View tonight? jyo jtatum
<akk> Not I, sadly.
<jtatum> nUboon2Age: I think this month might be skipped - demand seems very low. I will definitely schedule October, though.
<nUboon2Age> okay that sounds like a plan jtatum
<nUboon2Age> dragon: the Zotac Zbox running preinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 I got from Fries (updated to 12.04) came with XBMC media server
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: Debbie and I really had fun seeing your rooftop view.  Thanks!
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: thanks for coming up! sorry I couldn't do dinner too, my schedule has been crazy lately
<pleia2> ended up popping downstairs later that night again to give Sameer Verma some Ubuntu CDs for SFD at SFSU
<nUboon2Age> we ended up going to a Japanese restaurant.  pretty good.
<nUboon2Age> oh, i forgot to hit you up for disks and stickers. :-)  did they get to JT?
<jyo> dragon: Yes. How do you want to do this?
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I brought a bunch down to MV last month
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: urrr when i couldn't make it :-(  Well maybe next time.
<nUboon2Age> ;-)
<nUboon2Age> oh, i get it pleia2, you're talking about the disks and stickers.  oof.  oh, thank you for doing that.
<iheartubuntu> having fun with the game Torchlight today... part of that new humble bundle
<iheartubuntu> havent played a game in months. nice to just kick back
<bkerensa> I love Torchlight 2
<bkerensa> :D
<raevol> bkerensa: they're still a negatory on a linux client for that one, right? just got torchlight 1 in the humble bundle yesterday
<raevol> err, tuesday
<bkerensa> raevol: correct its on steam for win only
<bkerensa> shh dont tell anyone
<bkerensa> :D
<raevol> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-21
<bkerensa> My last patch for quantal just landed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/system-config-printer/quantal/revision/232
<bkerensa> =/
<darthrobot`> Title: [~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/system-config-printer/quantal : revision 232]
<bkerensa> so sad this cycle has to be over
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, - how you doing?
 * MarkDude needs to get your phone # again
<MarkDude> Waws gonna get in touch with you- and see about you making it to a bbq
<pleia2> space shuttle morning \o/
<bkerensa> morning
<bkerensa> pleia2: space shuttle?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> at sutro! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8009673667/in/set-72157631590020239
<darthrobot`> Title: [IMG_6797 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> I didn't get any good pictures, but there are some around :)
<pleia2> https://twitter.com/GGBridge/status/249205795898667009/photo/1 is nice
<darthrobot`> Title: [Twitter / GGBridge: Wow, was that cool or What???? ...]
<pleia2> it was just too far from downtown, I was on 12x digital zoom mostly
<bkerensa> that would kind of scare me
<bkerensa> just saying
<bkerensa> pleia2: is that a fighter jet escorting it?
<pleia2> I think so
<greg-g> pleia2: it went RIGHT OVER MY HOUSE
<greg-g> that was LOUD
<greg-g> I didn't have my camera/phone ready so all I have is a crappy too far away shot of it leaving
<pleia2> :D
<greg-g> if I would have been on Bernal Hill it would have been perfect
<greg-g> or heck, just Holly Park (not as high up, but closer to the flight plan, I think)
<pleia2> akk: great photos!
<akk> Thanks!
<greg-g> wait, where?
<akk> The flyby was super cool.
<akk> greg-g: http://shallowsky.com/images/endeavour/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Space shuttle Endeavour flyover]
<akk> Cool except in the 95-degree temperature sense. :)
<greg-g> awesome indeed
<greg-g> where are you?
<akk> Currently, Burbank.
<greg-g> gotcha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-22
<philballew_> All these Amazon add things are cool, but I have no use when them when redbox is cheaper.
<philballew_> but bkerensa good thoughts on it
<bkerensa> I think my biggest concern is the lack of a privacy policy covering how search data  and geoip data is shared with a third-party
<philballew_> so they can see i live in san diego?
<philballew_> or even my shipping address?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> they can see your ip
<bkerensa> and look up what city you live in
<philballew_> ah, and then see my school ip and have my address
<bkerensa> and depending on how your does reverse dns could even find what neighborhood
<bkerensa> so IP + Search result = treasure trove
<bkerensa> it would be like libraries releasing your book checkouts
<philballew_> my school has a static ip thats registered to them permanently iirc
<philballew_> maybe not now that they switched to ipv6 this year
<bkerensa> plus when the data gets to Amazon... Canonical loses control as to how it is handled
<philballew_> can I buy stuff from the dash?
<philballew_> i might actually use it and not just type programname & into the shell
<bkerensa> philballew: no you get sent to Amazon or other third party
<philballew_> oh, so why would i not just go to my browser since I probably already have it open?
<bkerensa> idk ask the unity team
<philballew_> I troll enough as it is
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-09-23
<bkerensa> pleia2: Maybe I was having a dream but I swore you tweeted me a link about your visit to freegeek but I dont see it on your blog
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> in #ubuntu-us
<pleia2> not my visit :)
<pleia2> someone from Ubuntu DC
<pleia2> (I've been to the now unaffiliated Free Geek Penn, but never the original in OR)
<MarkDude> Anyone going to Folsom today?
 * MarkDude has new pair of assless chaps he was looking for proper time to wear :D
 * pleia2 makes map of parts of the city to avoid today
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> lol- prolly safer
<MarkDude> A friend has a place nearby - we can watch from the balcony
<pleia2> http://www.ybgf.org/ looks nice today :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Yerba Buena Gardens Festival]
<pleia2> will probably be doing some shopping in Union Square too
<pleia2> but right now I need to do some tidying here at home, good golly I've got a mess over here
<bkerensa> Folsom Street Fair ftw
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh I met this guy Kevin Cole
<bkerensa> he came to the booth at OSCON
<bkerensa> said he knew... maco
<pleia2> cool :)
<grantbow> berkeleylug.com starting now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-16
<Torikun> G'day
<raevol> i hate compiz so much
<grantbow> why do you hate compiz?
<raevol> grantbow: it crashes on me daily
<raevol> or something causes it to crash...
<raevol> and by crash i mean locks up and i have to mash keys to get to a tty to kill it to save my work to reboot
<kallecarl> are there any Ubuntu Touch folks here?
<kallecarl> anyone developing for Touch using Qt may be interested in Qt Developer Days www.qtdeveloperdays.com/northamerica
<kallecarl> opportunities to recruit contributors or to find companies who are developing with Qt
<kallecarl> San Francisco Airport Marriott November 6 - 8
<grantbow> nice announcement, that should find it's way to the email list too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-18
<Torikun> oi
<nhaines> I wish Ubuntu hadn't erased Ubuntu Business Remix from history.
<nhaines> (And by Ubuntu I mean Canonical.)
<nhaines> Makes my job as a consultant much more difficult.
<Torikun> yo
<raevol> yo
<jyo> Holy USN deluge, Batman!
<jyo> Wait, just policykit, Thunderbird and libvirt.
<bkerensa> jyo: thunderbird is fixed upstream
<bkerensa> Ubuntu just needs to merge the fixes in
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-19
<raevol> ubuntu keeps hard locking up on me
<raevol> so frustrating
<Torikun> oh no
<raevol> i think it's compiz but i have no way of knowing
<Torikun> any memory or cpu errors in syslog or dmesg
<raevol> i should look at syslog.1 for the last boot, right?
<raevol> i don't really see any errors though :(
<Torikun> try vesa driver to rule out hardware issue
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-20
<Torikun> HI
<raevol> happy Friday! :)
<Torikun> Happy Friday
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-21
<philipballew> Just got to the Free Software event I am going to be at all weekend. We have 150 people signed up so far.
<pleia2> philipballew: awesome :)
<philipballew> pleia2, Yeah! Our LoCo banner is getting put to use this weekend.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> have fun
<philipballew> pleia2, Will do! Hope you make your flight soon.
<pleia2> thanks, me too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-09-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: September 22nd | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
 * grantbow yawns
 * bkerensa crosses fingers the next two weeks are sunny in California
<MichaelPaoli> And BerkeleyLUG http://www.berkeleylug.com/ meeting is in progress (started about 90 minutes ago).
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<grantbow> hi guys
<tomrlopes> hey grant I have hangout started.  You should see invite in google plus
<grantbow> fun
<tomrlopes> Michael, Bob,Sal,me and new people Sam, Chloe
<grantbow> nice!
<MichaelPaoli> tomrlopes Ah, got the hangout going again?
<grantbow> it's all about services I guess - what did you think of the blog post?
<MichaelPaoli> grantbow Hmmm, we have a new one?  I hadn't peeked at it yet.  I started writing up an item earlier ... could possibly go on blog ... haven't (quite) finished it yet, though. It's a fun little exercise with LVM, tmpfs, sparse file, ZFS deduplication, and loop device.
<grantbow> nice!
<grantbow> Jack drafted something a few days ago too but didn't publish it yet
<MichaelPaoli> And happy Autumnal Equinox! - that was at 2013-09-22 1:44 P.M. PDT / 2013-09-22 20:44 UT1
<grantbow> thanks
<grantbow> so there's no easy to use g+/IRC gateway yet? It's XMPP based, right?
<MichaelPaoli> Not sure, but I know Google chat/talk - or whatever it's called, uses XMPP/Jabber
<grantbow> bitlbee maybe
<tomrlopes> Google chat used to use Jabber but the new "Hangout" is something else
<tomrlopes> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Google-s-chat-client-drops-Jabber-compatibility-1866129.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Google's chat client drops Jabber compatibility - The H Open: News and Features]
<grantbow> aha, that was in May 2013, no wonder this from 2012 is outdated. http://vimeo.com/36396972
<darthrobot> Title: [Emil Ivov, FOSDEM 2012 A real Skype alternative using standards compliant FLOSS on Vimeo]
<grantbow> tomrlopes: nice link
<grantbow> I especially like that last paragraph
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-17
<raevol> https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-32-0-released/
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenMW 0.32.0 Released! | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-18
<pleia2> if anyone is bored today, software freedom day event at SFSU http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2014/USA/CA/San%20Francisco/San%20Francisco%20State%20University
<darthrobot> Title: [2014/USA/CA/San Francisco/San Francisco State University - Software Freedom Day Wiki]
<pleia2> 10-2, so have to get going :)
<MarkDude> lol
 * pleia2 haz work
<MarkDude> I could get there by 2
<pleia2> doh :)
<pleia2> mmm fan
<pleia2> so hot in the city lately :(
<grantbow> I wanted to go but am unable.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-19
<Roguehorse> Good Morning!
<pleia2> hey there Roguehorse
<rww> howdy
<Roguehorse> Hey! What's happening
<pleia2> work work
<Roguehorse> always
<Roguehorse> pleia2: How do you like the traveling?
<pleia2> love it
<pleia2> I'm home for a whole month right now, not sure what to do with myself :)
<Roguehorse> Ah, I've never really been a fan of globetrotting - but I know some people really dig it
<Roguehorse> Before I was married and had kids I thought about it and did some on my own - but now I stay close to home.
<Roguehorse> Company covers all the tab right?
<pleia2> pretty much
<pleia2> I have to get approvals for everything, and I do sometimes go on my own dime when the budget is tight
<Roguehorse> Oh, I've known some companies make people use their own dime then submit expense reports for comp
<Roguehorse> IDK, something about that doesn't seem right
<Roguehorse> especially if it's a requirement
<Roguehorse> but, each company has their policy
<Roguehorse> Has everyone heard about the new iOS8 is now fully encrypted? Even subpoena can't get data out.
<Roguehorse> I think that's the right way to do things these days.
<Roguehorse> Lots of accounts going overseas because of data security issues...lots of cutbacks as a result
<rww> yes, i read it on my Android that has had full-disk encryption for a while
<pleia2> I book through the company booking service and have a company credit card, but I'd be ok either way (plus, I'd get more credit card points my way!)
<Roguehorse> :-)
<Roguehorse> pleia2: Your company does it right...not all though
<pleia2> reminds me, I owe them some receipts
<Roguehorse> yeah, don't want to slack on that
<Roguehorse> rww: Having device encryption is one thing, cloud storage and transmission (including meta) is a different deal
<rww> I go with the "if it's on the 'cloud' it's doomed" philosophy, but I guess I'm not the intended audience ;)
<Roguehorse> I heard about spideroak from GRC and looks interesting: https://spideroak.com/?utm_expid=14446725-6.kmcEPnsiSaevBSQb7kScng.0&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26ved%3D0CCAQFjAA%26url%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fspideroak.com%252F%26ei%3DxzobVKnZJIbtoATX94KoCg%26usg%3DAFQjCNFbWLVWburoPM_k3vR2Jquq8ou8qw%26sig2%3DMzD1tnzYx0QsV0yZH9MBbw%26bvm%3Dbv.75774317%2Cd.cGU%26cad%3Drjt
<darthrobot> Title: [SpiderOak | Online File Sharing & Secure Cloud Backup Software]
<Roguehorse> Well, the thing is, the number of people who are using cloud these days incliding iCloud, Google Drive, etc..
<rww> Yep. I was hoping some of them would change their mind on that after the iCloud photo nonsense, but I expect they won't now. Sigh.
<Roguehorse> Plus, beyond storage is transfer...gpg can encrypt the plain text but not the meta
<Roguehorse> the new iOS8 I guess will handle all that, so even if it's cracked, it's just noise
<pleia2> rww: what do you mean uploading my data to someone else's server for free doesn't mean my data is safe>?!!!111
<pleia2> but I get it, technology is hard and people are trusting
<Roguehorse> not so much anymore! This is the 'post Snowden' era
<rww> your average high schooler doesn't care
<Roguehorse> rww: no, most likely not
<Roguehorse> most of this revolves around economicsw and the concept that companies are having less confidence of their data held on US soil
<pleia2> I don't care either tbh
<Roguehorse> eh, it's a trade off for sure..I usually tell people only to use the cloud for stuff that wouldn't bother you if it got stolen
<rww> pleia2: sure, but you're educated as to the upsides and downsides, at least
<Roguehorse> or, pre-client encrypt private material whichrequires them to learn how to use a key pair
<pleia2> yeah, I just hate privacy
<Roguehorse> I know, but the current trend is to make it so easy the "average Joe" no longer needs to know how to do it
<Roguehorse> privacy is a PITA (at least at the moment) - average people find encryption confusing and difficult to use - but they want it
<Roguehorse> lots of tech coming down the pipeline to have it as the "default" without requiring user interaction
<rww> *nod*
<rww> if it works, I'll be very happy :)
<ianorlin> testing if encryption works is not easy
<rww> especially if it's closed source
<blitz> encryption is so easy, people download the unauthorized packages and boom their hard drive is encrypted and all the IT staff loves them
<rww> haven't come across that at work yet. i expect it's a matter of time
<Roguehorse> easy is a matter of perspective
<Roguehorse> the greater majority of the GP thinks it's complicated - but they depend on the nerds to make it easy for them - that's where were at
<Roguehorse> security is becoming a "real" concern - look at what Zuckerberg is doing with his platform right now
<Roguehorse> enforcing policy
<Roguehorse> people want "point and click" or "checkbox" easy...and that's not so easy
<Roguehorse> more and more we're seeing people wanting TNO security for their data:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust_no_one_%28internet_security%29
<darthrobot> Title: [Trust no one (internet security) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<Roguehorse> Google is now bitching about SHA-1: https://konklone.com/post/why-google-is-hurrying-the-web-to-kill-sha-1
<darthrobot> Title: [Why Google is Hurrying the Web to Kill SHA-1]
<Roguehorse> Which we all really should be focusing on SHA-256
<Roguehorse> http://www.roguehorse.com/eblug_sha1_test.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [64084]
<jyo> rww, pleia2: Well, finally emailed Ben about Utopic venue haha. Luckily, I didn't realize release was that late in October.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> Smash Bros demo for 3DS is enteraining.
<jyo> http://www.renesys.com/2014/09/why-the-internet-broke-today/ You must be this tall to ride this ride.
<darthrobot> Title: [Why Far-Flung Parts of the Internet Broke Today - Renesys]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-09-20
<Roguehorse> Verizon did something similar last month
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-14
<nhandler> Still waiting on final confirmation, but there is a 99% chance that we are good to hold the release party at my office.
<nhandler> I guess that means we should figure out what we actually want to do at the party. Was anyone interested in giving a talk?
<DonkeyHotei> there have not been talks at past release parties but there have been book signings
<nhandler> s/talks/mini presentations and demos/ :)
<DonkeyHotei> that's talks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-15
<nhandler> We have a venue for the release party. I'll update loco.ubuntu.com after work
<DonkeyHotei> what is the date?
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: Day of the release, the 22nd (I know I had said the 23rd before). Assuming images get released on time, it shouldn't be an issue to burn some. I'll also check to see if we can make one of our internal Ubuntu mirrors available to people at the event for faster downloads.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-16
<DonkeyHotei> nhandler: you're freenode staff, right?
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: Yes, why?
<DonkeyHotei> the +r channel mode is not working on sinisalo
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: In what channel?
<DonkeyHotei> nhandler: multiple channels
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: Poke me with a specific channel when the user is actually online (there is no online user named sinisalo right now) and I'll take a look at what is going on
<ianorlyn> nhandler: I think DonkeyHotei is talking about sinisalo.freenode.net as the freenode server
<ianorlyn> also nhaines does Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben) mean segmentation fault core dumped?
<nhandler> ianorlyn: Ah, that makes sense (it has been a long day). DonkeyHotei if that is the case, my previous request still stands. Give me a specific user/channel where you don't think +r is working, and I'll look into it
<DonkeyHotei> nhandler: user is wiggler
<nhandler> DonkeyHotei: Channel?
<DonkeyHotei> none now, but several were joined at 7:34
<ianorlyn> did they join before +r was set?
<DonkeyHotei> no
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-17
<nhaines> ianorlyn: you around?
<nhaines> I had a scheduling conflict (two compounded, actually) and almost certainly won't be back in town this Sunday night.  ianorlyn, if you can run the meeting, that'd be great.
<nhaines> (Although there's no reason anyone else in here who's a LoCo member can't run the meeting, too.)
<ianorlyn> I am pretty sure I can run meeting this sunday night
<nhaines> I might even b back by then, but I can't guarantee it.  Okay, I'll announce the meeting tonight then.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-19
<philipballew> 350 people here at Software Freedom Day festival
<philipballew> most of them high school students
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-09-20
<nhandler> Need to fill out and submit https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WaPvaP4jfJBojodVMTQ8_SETXF_MMZFii2PQ0dGcIws/edit?usp=sharing for the release party on Monday
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Wily Release Party - Google Docs]
<pleia2> nhandler: do you have james ouyang's contact info?
<pleia2> he said he might be able to pitch in with helping
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I'll poke him
<pleia2> I'll try to think of other folks to contact, either as speakers or helpers
<nhandler> You rock, pleia2 :)
<pleia2> friday the 23rd, yeah?
<nhandler> pleia2: 22nd
<nhandler> (other events got rescheduled)
<pleia2> ah, nice :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-19
<lynorian> meetingtime?
<nhaines> Meeting time.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep 19 02:04:34 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for Sunday, September 18th, 2016.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16September18
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16September18 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> There's an Ubuntu Hour coming up on Tuesday in San Diego at 6.  https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/234085250/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<nhaines> Today is Mark Shuttleworth's birthday.  Happy birthday, sabdfl!
<nhaines> Are there any other meetings coming up in September?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> There's nothing upcoming on my radar.  Unfortunately, I didn't hear about the JuJu Summit in Pasadena until the last day.
<nhaines> Are there any timely announcements for the rest of the month?
<lynorian> I don't know of any
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda scheduled for this meeting
<nhaines> #topic Other business
 * lynorian does not have any
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase is about to wrap up on the 26th!  So if you're a photographer, think about submitting.  :)
<nhaines> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1610/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 16.10 Free Culture Showcase - Wallpapers | Flickr]
<nhaines> Our next meeting is scheduled for October 2nd.  See you all then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 19 02:15:42 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-09-19-02.04.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 2nd, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> not sure if anyone is based in SF but if you want to attend Java one - here's a free discover pass code for free admission Code: CDC_cou4kqwa10130_225
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-21
<philipballew> Had a kick ass meetup
<philipballew> a lot of talk about not super linux stuff, but thats all about making friends and all.
<philipballew> should have the next one in a few weeks as well.
<philipballew> I didnt take any pictures this time though, was to busy talking
<philipballew> Also, I really need to get a better camera then my 70 USD Android...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-09-25
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG @ Bobby G's Pizzeria in Berkeley ... 4 of us here so far, ... we're here 'till 3pm https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-09-18
<nhaines> Meeting time soon!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Sep 18 02:03:18 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hi everyone!
<nhaines> And welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for September 17th.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17September17
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17September17 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Is anyone present?
<nhaines> Okay, since there is no agenda and no one is present, this meeting is canceled.
<nhaines> Have a good week, everyone!  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Sep 18 02:08:22 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-09-18-02.03.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 1st, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> pleia2: are you going to the Ubuntu rally in New York next week?
<pleia2> Ubuntu rally?
<pleia2> but no
<nhaines> Aw.
<pleia2> (and sorry re: meeting, on my way out the door)
<nhaines> Yeah, it's a week-long hackathon.  I guess they're doing software and snappy sorts of things?
<pleia2> ah, clearly I'm quite far out of the loop :)
<nhaines> They asked me to attend to work on community things instead, so I don't think I'll spend too much time on software stuff, but I *will* spend all the time eating the catering.  :)
<pleia2> no travel for the next two weeks for me though, rosh hashanah and yom kippur
<nhaines> I'll send an email to the ML a bit later.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/09/01/ubuntu-rally-in-nyc/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Rally in NYC | Ubuntu Insights]
<pleia2> that's cool, have a nice time :)
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-09-19
<GeekyGirl36> Hello all.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> hi.
